# 2012 the end or not???



## NeoAnarchist (Aug 1, 2008)

From what ive read, watched, heard, and seen, Dec 21 2012 may just be the end of earth. Preictions from different times, different people all who say the end is in 2012. The Mayian civilization's calender stops on Dec 21 2012. They were right about many of things like eclipses thousands of years after their time, even about their own downfall. The I CHI (chinese) told about the end of time on 2012. And 20 years b4 jesus, and orical who had fortold about many things to come that did actually happen talked about 2012 being the end. You cant explain their sightings, but you can also understand that its real, and its happening now. 4 years and the planet Nibius from the milkyway will pass between the earth and sun on 2012, it does so every 3600 years. and when 2012 comes it will complete the 26000 years. This passing of this planet is spos to cause the earth to stop rotations for one whole week, and thus causing chaotic events to occur. Its coming. 4 years guys, its almost here.

these videos are 6 parted, 9mins long, and tells all about 2012 and the coming of it. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAtgPaggeTM&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FodtX8C2SCA&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txFNP3A5WnM&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NoIMDq-ckhk&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rA0TDBSReO0&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vfn9ss2nwQ&feature=related


----------



## Muffie (Aug 1, 2008)

2012 is nothing more than the start of a new "age". The reason most people believe its the end of the world is because humans are a bored people, gotta entertain somehow.


----------



## Muffie (Aug 1, 2008)

Be afraid.


----------



## NeoAnarchist (Aug 1, 2008)

new age meaning the end of an old age, us


----------



## Muffie (Aug 1, 2008)

age is time not people.


----------



## reefcouple (Aug 1, 2008)

we'll find out soon enough.....


----------



## NeoAnarchist (Aug 1, 2008)

the end of time...and the beginning of a new...meaning the end of all and the beginning of a new. the facts are there, and u cant change that, believe what u want, cuz i dont think people are that entertaned to talk about the end of everything, specially since it wasnt this generation nor was it the last generation that fortold about this coming of 2012. read the facts, watch the clips, and then try to tell me its made up cuz of entertainment purposes


----------



## Budsworth (Aug 1, 2008)

Oh shit smoke all the dope you can cause we are all gonna die. Damn I hate when that happens.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Aug 1, 2008)

we are coming out of the age of pices and entering the age of aquarius. its an astrological thing the consterlations in rtespect to us.


----------



## Dfunk (Aug 4, 2008)

There is nothing to fear if you believe the truth. The Earth will remain & humans will simply adapt & evolve or perish. Many changes are coming(BIG changes) prepare yourself - we are an intelligent species. Look into Pole Shift if you want to be more informed.


----------



## B.. (Aug 4, 2008)

we wont know the truth till it really happens.. the rest is speculation


----------



## brodietheconeking (Aug 4, 2008)

NeoAnarchist said:


> From what ive read, watched, heard, and seen, Dec 21 2012 may just be the end of earth. Preictions from different times, different people all who say the end is in 2012. The Mayian civilization's calender stops on Dec 21 2012. They were right about many of things like eclipses thousands of years after their time, even about their own downfall. The I CHI (chinese) told about the end of time on 2012. And 20 years b4 jesus, and orical who had fortold about many things to come that did actually happen talked about 2012 being the end. You cant explain their sightings, but you can also understand that its real, and its happening now. 4 years and the planet Nibius from the milkyway will pass between the earth and sun on 2012, it does so every 3600 years. and when 2012 comes it will complete the 26000 years. This passing of this planet is spos to cause the earth to stop rotations for one whole week, and thus causing chaotic events to occur. Its coming. 4 years guys, its almost here.
> 
> these videos are 6 parted, 9mins long, and tells all about 2012 and the coming of it.
> 
> ...



i did alot of research on tht myself dood that shit gotta b true only the people that arnt with reality can handle the truth the rest of the brainwashed population are more botherd about ther tv programmes ;[


----------



## bobharvey (Aug 4, 2008)

Do you really think that creation has gone through billions of years of evolution just to end now? The idea is laughable. You can only live in fear or love. You choose. Maybe you should do more research on the Mayan calendar than just watching youtube videos. 

Check out this one Secrets of the Mayan Calendar Unveiled (1 of 3) - Sprword.com


----------



## Barrelhse (Aug 4, 2008)

Don't be silly.


----------



## wackymack (Aug 4, 2008)

it can b bothersome to think about it,there is so much that can happen and alot could just be a big fu.just dont think about it and u will b fine.it could toy with someones mind.

but it does seem like a computer programed code:12212012


----------



## countryboy (Aug 4, 2008)

its the next Y2K!!! damn and im busy on that day!


----------



## karl777 (Aug 5, 2008)

Watch Pen and Teller's show on the subject,they hit the nail right on the head.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Aug 8, 2008)

It's sad to see such negative talk about 2012. Most people who haven't really researched much seem to put it with "the end of the world" crap. But apocalypse really means REVEALING. Traced through it's roots it's meaning is close to revealing, removing of a leather mask... most of the people who REALLY study and believe in 2012 aren't waiting for the planet to be wiped clean- they're waiting for a shift in how people think and view things...


----------



## BubbaSlick (Aug 8, 2008)

That's exactly right. Thank you, now I don't hafta post it... 

on another note, Link to that Penn n Teller BS show?


----------



## xmissxaliex (Aug 11, 2008)

okay well back then they had ice and shit that took over the world for thousands of years.

the world REPLENISHES itself.
the ozone layer? sure, it might be tearing, but were all alive because like fruit and veggies and everything, it re grows into something better,
but its hard to really see it replenish because were abusing mother nature. she's letting us live here but were taking advantage of it. i don't believe it will end in 4 years
but being a christian these are the end days and our generation keeps getting worse and worse and i do believe that someday, it will fall.
but as long as this world is healing, it will be fine. thats what i think but who knows, in 4 years, it just might


----------



## xmissxaliex (Aug 11, 2008)

oh plus there have been disasters since the world exists. 
EVERYONE is born to die.
back in the 30's my grampa was telling me stories of how his family and everyone in the world or whatever thought it was the end.
this world is about war, over population, man made things and polluting.
if the world is going to end in 2012, its just ourselves destroying our selves.


----------



## BubbaSlick (Aug 11, 2008)

Believe me, Missxaliex, even with all the bad shit that we human produced, we WILL NEVER have the power to destroy our planet completely...


----------



## NeoAnarchist (Aug 11, 2008)

We cant, but something outside of our powers can, IE a planet! think about it, these people have talked about this for so long, and u know what. i believe em, and i am a person that likes proof, hardcore evidence, and something concrete. i just need that, and when i watched those videos, man, it make me think, what if, what if when that planet comes around it his part of us? what if when it comes around it stops the earths rotation.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Aug 11, 2008)

i don't think we could ourselves but were playing a huge roll in the destruction.

but like i said, our earth replenishes itself.


----------



## kirby (Aug 11, 2008)

NO NO NO NO and NO. This 2012 is a long perpetuated myth that millions of Americans believe. It talks about it in Zeitgeist - The Movie, but that movie just skims the surface of a few things.

First off, I study(ied) the ancient world, and real history, not text book lies. By constructing a timeline of events, you can make a line of when the planet Niribu has been close to earth. The Sumerians, and Egyptians both knew and glorified the planet Nibiru, Planet of the Crossing. This is represented by the Egyptian/Sumerian/Akkadian Cross, which is identical to the "Maltese Cross", and Christian crosses. It represents the planet of the crossing, a long with Egypt's winged disk which represents Nibiru.

To make a long story short, by using historial corroboration and not online myth, you can place the appearence of Nibiriu mathmatically somewhere around 2160, rouuggggly. However, since it's happened in the past and can happen again, you might beable to give or take some years due to celestial disruption in some way.


Seeeeeeeeeeeecond of all, the Mayans did predict the end of the world, but in many prophecies such as in the bible, word is never used. It should be AGE. The mayans predicted the end of the age, which is in line with the end of the Zodiacal age of Aquarius! To start off, I will explain how people arrive at the number 2012. The Mayans had 3 calendars in total, and revolved around a sacred 52 years which has more meaning but will not get into... The start of the long count calendar, is said to be August 3rd 3113 B.C. The Mayans also had different lengths of time, such as Pictun's Baktun's, Tun's, etc... The long count calendar, had 13 Baktuns( 13 baktuns = 1 great cycle ), with 144,000 days being in one Baktun

Now lets do some math. 144,000 days x 13 baktuns = 1,872,000 days = 1 Great Cycle
Take one great cycle, and divide by the length of time in a year, 365.25.
Now subtract the start of the Mayan calendar in years, 3113, to convert to our time.

You're now left with the year (2012.566).

However, one flaw exists with this theory. As stated by some author in the 1800's, insted of dividing the great cycle by the exact year, you must divide it by the mayan long count's calendar's perfect 360 which would result in the mathmatetically perfect 5200, and would align with mayan math. You then subtract the 3113 and then arive with 2087.

Now, to sum it all up, the mayans said it would be a spiritual / lighting / awakening, not any kind of end.

Cheers hope I explained everything well and taught someone something.
No worries about the end of the world, just worry about the people who will control you


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Aug 12, 2008)

kirby said:


> Now, to sum it all up, the mayans said it would be a spiritual / lighting / awakening, not any kind of end.


There is nowhere any direct source of what the Mayans actually believed would happen- only speculation. The Mayans did however associate the end of this age with the return of the 
Quetzalcoatl- there serpent bird god. Anyone familiar with ancient symbolism would be aware of the implications this predicts- the return of the union between the physical world and the spiritual. Another great point is that every major religion predicts the coming of their 'savior' or 'messiah'.. all religions predict the joining of spiritual and physical as things 'once were'.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Aug 12, 2008)

kirby said:


> NO NO NO NO and NO. This 2012 is a long perpetuated myth that millions of Americans believe. It talks about it in Zeitgeist - The Movie, but that movie just skims the surface of a few things.
> 
> First off, I study(ied) the ancient world, and real history, not text book lies. By constructing a timeline of events, you can make a line of when the planet Niribu has been close to earth. The Sumerians, and Egyptians both knew and glorified the planet Nibiru, Planet of the Crossing. This is represented by the Egyptian/Sumerian/Akkadian Cross, which is identical to the "Maltese Cross", and Christian crosses. It represents the planet of the crossing, a long with Egypt's winged disk which represents Nibiru.
> 
> ...


 
woooah.
thats good, see i've always wanted to know WHO the mayans were, i did alot of studying on them but the way you made it sound is like...
idk but that made me think

i like when i do that so cool!! good job explaining that


----------



## Microdizzey (Aug 12, 2008)

kirby said:


> NO NO NO NO and NO. This 2012 is a long perpetuated myth that millions of Americans believe. It talks about it in Zeitgeist - The Movie, but that movie just skims the surface of a few things.
> 
> First off, I study(ied) the ancient world, and real history, not text book lies. By constructing a timeline of events, you can make a line of when the planet Niribu has been close to earth. The Sumerians, and Egyptians both knew and glorified the planet Nibiru, Planet of the Crossing. This is represented by the Egyptian/Sumerian/Akkadian Cross, which is identical to the "Maltese Cross", and Christian crosses. It represents the planet of the crossing, a long with Egypt's winged disk which represents Nibiru.
> 
> ...


thank you kirby! this was a perfect explanation. whether you believe in the Return of Christ or an Awakening of Consciousness, it's all the same thing.

_
"No worries about the end of the world, just worry about the people who will control you"

_couldn't have said that better. control of the populations has grown significantly in the past years.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Aug 12, 2008)

Microdizzey said:


> thank you kirby! this was a perfect explanation. whether you believe in the Return of Christ or an Awakening of Consciousness, it's all the same thing.
> 
> 
> _"No worries about the end of the world, just worry about the people who will control you"_
> ...


 
its true. it pretty much is the same thing, but thats when you have to worry. when people start controlling the world.
isn't there a person who will actually rule the world, in a bibical sense? i was reading something who was REALLY christian and thats when we have to worry. idk its hard to explain but does anyone know what im talking about?


----------



## kirby (Aug 12, 2008)

Well, the Mayans were a flourishing ancient civilization, who were roughly around the same time as the late Sumerians, Egyptians. People overlook Ancient Civilizations and the technology... or information they had. I guess textbook history... in school was meant to put a spin on things -- the things they don't want you to know, you will never hear of.

Let me throw some information at you..
The Sumerians, are an ancient culture, who created the first civilization we ever have record of. You know, when you learned about those ancient society's in between the Tigris and Euphrates? Literally, out of the stone age around 7,000 years ago we see a culture, and civilization pop up out of nowhere! The Sumerians are known as the "Civilization from Nowhere", and many other things. Why this is amazing? Out of nowhere, we have this civilization that invented the wheel, agriculture, language, systems of law, religion, the Zodiac, astronomy & astrology, and everything else.

The celestial formula's the Sumerians had, to track the stars, constellations, make and predict events, were much more advanced than even the Egyptians, who came much later! The Sumerians had information of all 12 of the planets -- with our moon being in there. They counted and refereed to planets counting from the outside in -- earth being #7. They even found a battery that can conduct 1.5-3 volts when filled with a weak acid, nicknamed the "Baghdad Battery". They even had knowledge of Electrolysis and gold plating, and depending on how well you know history and what you want to believe.. they also had knowledge about Genetics, and many other things.

They created cylinder seals, which, when rolled over a wet piece of clay creates a reverse image. In some of these cylinder seals, it shows clearly the sun as the center of the solar system, along with all the planets in their correct orbit, and relative size! It's not until 1960's where we discovered Pluto, and not until the Renaissance when they heliocentric theory was put out by Copernicus. The Sumerians also explain how our solar system was formed, how the moon was created, and how the asteroid belt was formed, all still modern enigmas that are still being figured out. Surprisingly.. or maybe not so... A lot of sciences new theories corroborate exactly what the Sumerians said 6,000 years ago, about Genetics, Space, The moon, Asteroid belt, comets, meteors, and many other things...

Now, the Sumerians invented writing and language, and their writing was called Cuneiform Script. It was taking wet clay tablets, carving into them with a stylus to create semi-pictogram's, and then baked into stone. Because of the stone tablets, we have hundreds of thousands of them today. Interesingly enough... the whole book of Genesis from the bible is Sumerian. A lot of it, WORD FOR WORD can be found on Cuneiform Script, or in Akkadian version which were Sumerian copies. Modern archeology has proven the great flood to be true, and the importance is that all the stories and people of Genesis, are Sumerian stories and maybe not myths...



> In the beginning God created the heaven and the earth.





> And God said, Let us make man in our image, after our
> likeness





> So God created man in his own image, in the image of God
> created he him; male and female created he them.


First of all, if you look at the Hebrew versions of this text, the word god is "Elohim" in Hebrew. This is Plural for GODS, not GOD, among many of the hundreds of mistranslations in the bible.
Also take note of this, 


> And God said, Let *us *make man in *our *image, after *our*
> likeness


There's more than one god? Keep in mind all of Genesis is Sumerian.

So I'll cut to the chase and leave you guys to do the rest. The Sumerians worshiped Anthropomorphic gods. They said they looked as if human, acted as if human, and had human personalities. They called their gods, "Annunaki" which means "Those who from heaven come to earth" roughly. The Sumerians claimed they got all their information they knew from these gods. Some other mistranslations in the bible, is the word "giant/nefilim" in the bible. In the bible, it says "giants once roamed earth", and "there once was a time when giants walked among men, gods walked among men", etc.. etc...



> And Ish'bi-be'nob, one of the descendants of the *giants*





> The *Nephilim* were on the earth in those days, and also afterward, when the sons of God came in to the daughters of men, and they bore children to them. These were the mighty men that were of old, the men of renown.





> And there we saw the *Nephilim* (the sons of Anak, who come from the *Nephilim*); and we seemed to ourselves like grasshoppers, and so we seemed to them."


Now, why would it be mistranslated to Giants? Well the word for Giant in Hebrew is "Anakim"... a hebrew rendering of the Sumerian "Annunaki" ( They were much larger ;] )


----------



## xmissxaliex (Aug 12, 2008)

woooooah. thats amazing lol. 
but how did they have or know so much when there was no technology?


----------



## Microdizzey (Aug 12, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> its true. it pretty much is the same thing, but thats when you have to worry. when people start controlling the world.
> isn't there a person who will actually rule the world, in a bibical sense? i was reading something who was REALLY christian and thats when we have to worry. idk its hard to explain but does anyone know what im talking about?


yes the Anti-Christ (which means replacement of Christ) is suppose to come into the world during chaotic times to bring a message of peace, and deceive the populations into believing his promises of peace and prosperity and unity of all nations on a global scale. with WWIII around the corner, we'll be able to see if this Anti-Christ figure does actually show up. there are also suppose to be lesser Anti-Christ figures, who either claim to be or act as if they are the One, that will show themselves before the official man comes.

some people think Obama is the Anti-Christ but eh.... maybe. his speech in Berlin was pretty shocking because of his statements about tearing down walls between nations and whatnot. and the popularity he has gained, and all the media attention. aaaand it is getting really close to WWIII which could bring out a nuclear holocaust. so we'll see what happens. i wouldn't count on him being the One though. but it's a possibility!


----------



## xmissxaliex (Aug 12, 2008)

yeah but don't you think since most of us know, we could stop it before anything happened?
lol obama? idk how he'd take over the world. idk what to think of him because he can't make up his mind. it is a possibility but i'd like to think its not. haha


----------



## kirby (Aug 12, 2008)

How can Lazarus cry out if he was dead? Clement says with his own words "Not all truths should be told to all men".
Lazarus was under going a death and rebirth ritual performed by Jesus. The power of the Jesuits have is that they keep 
the mystery of the unknown -- unknown. These poor people that cant find, or wont seek the truth, would rather have it
dictated to them by people of power, jesuits know that, and the general public is in the dark. All while they control
the world. So they will belive anything that is dealt to them, the general public that is. As long as the Catholics approve.
68% of the world is catholic, Ehud Barak former president of Israel even bowed down to Pope John Paul, and was going to let him
build a cathedral on the site of the temple. But the orthodox Jews went berserk. The great anti-Christ these Christians have 
book looking for, or waiting for is already here, and it has always been. I'm going to show you something, in the bible,
there is a lot of symbols, most of it is all symbolic, especially revelations. But it gives you some info. In that book, 
the church is described as "Women". Read this. 

"And here is the mind which hath wisdom. The seven heads are seven mountains, on which the woman sitteth. "

That verse is telling John that a church that sits on seven hills, not mountains (Mountains is a bad translation of the
origional greek), that, the church is the great anti-Christ, and the great Anti-God. Can you think of anyplace that
a church sits on seven hills? Did you guess the Vatican, well your right. Its called the "Seven kill kingdom".
Also it says that the dragons head in the middle that controls the rest has "Three Crowns". The pope is called 
"The Triple Crown King". In the book of daniel, he says , he will change time and law. He has. He changed the 
10 commandments, and the calendar. The law strictly forbids the worshiping of "Graven images" statues and what not,
also not even to make them. Catholics do both. 

The first commandment forbids you praying to anyone else, or worshiping anyone else besides him.
Catholics worship Mary, Saints, Jesus in the place of god. Direct Opposition to him. God originated Saturday as the day of
rest, Catholics moved it to Sunday.

In revelations, I believe it is, they say, when the end of the world comes, the food in the grocery stores will be evil.
And if you feed your children with it, you will go to hell, and if you let them starve, you will go to heaven.

Well see, heres the thing, its not that simple. Thats for the everyday Christians, but.. sadly, it isent the truth.
The mark is "Knowledge", "Love", "Cleanliness". Nothing to do with anything physical. The forehead is symbolic 
for the mind. Also, heaven and hell arent physical places, they are a state of being. Them being places is catholic 
bullshit. The food shit, thats going to be the new economy coming. Its going to be universal, run by the pope.
Everyone will eat, as long as your part of the new system. I won't be one of them. That system will be run by the pople,
under the command of the evil god. Ive had dreams of that day, I was constantly running. I will pretty much just 
find, make, or grow my own food. 

Whats the point of this system, lets say, you had the power to make any woman fall in love with you. Wouldent you like 
that power? Amplify that by 1000, and thats how the pope feels about power over the world. But, so what if its run by an 
evil god, what does that effect in the long run, if theres no heaven and hell? Non-Existance. You will cease to exist. 
When the creator comes to judge, I want to live forever. That can only be accomplished by what the creator wants.
The system will probably come into place, within the next 50 years, or sooner. New pope by then. 
I know the pope is evil, even the bible attest to that. He is under the evil god, what ever you want to call him.

A little thing I just found, October 26th, 2005.

(
THE PROPHECIES OF ST. MALACHY
Pope John Paul II is the last pope before the beginning of the end times (2000).
Only two more popes will follow him during a period of great tribulation.

They are:
GLORIA OLIVAE; The Glory of the Olive
and finally PETRUS ROMANUS
"In the final persecution of the Holy Roman Church there will reign Peter the Roman, who will feed his flock among many tribulations; after which the seven hilled city (Rome) will be destroyed and the dreadful Judge will judge the people"
From " The Prophecies of St. Malachy", 1969.
)

Think about what it means, think about everything I just typed out. Seven hilled kingdom? Sound familiar? I hope so.


More Random Shit:
Whats to come in the future?, Like the New World Order. Everyone will be under one rule, though most wont even know it.
They will think that are following god, or the creator. Read this.

5 For the living know that they will die, 
but the dead know nothing; 
they have no further reward, 
and even the memory of them is forgotten. 

6 Their love, their hate 
and their jealousy have long since vanished; 
never again will they have a part 
in anything that happens under the sun.


----------



## Microdizzey (Aug 12, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> yeah but don't you think since most of us know, we could stop it before anything happened?
> lol obama? idk how he'd take over the world. idk what to think of him because he can't make up his mind. it is a possibility but i'd like to think its not. haha



well the world will be in chaos. people will not know what to do or know if they will even be alive the next day. everyone will be in such great fear, anything positive will sway the peoples minds. he will seem like a savior and the only way for safety. but there will be people who will be protected from his deceiving claims and promises and will know who he really is. but i'm sure you would be considered stupid and a loon for thinking he is the Anti-Christ.

just like the conspiracy theorists who claim that the government is evil and the New World Order is coming. everyone calls them crazy. soon enough everybody will be running to the nearest conspirator they know to get as much information as possible. time is speeding up and things are getting worse much more quicker as the days go by!


----------



## wackymack (Aug 12, 2008)

everyone watch out,we all goin die!


----------



## xmissxaliex (Aug 12, 2008)

yeah, see thats a good way of saying it. i'm not catholic, but i am christian but idk i always knew that heaven and hell isn't physical, its your spirit, but it really just makes me sit down and think about all of this.


----------



## Quasimoto1 (Aug 12, 2008)

neo anarchist, ur a crack head and need to stop believing everything u hear. ahahahhaa its so funny how ur so confident lol... i would love to see ur face on 2012. fckin weird mother fucker


----------



## txhomegrown (Aug 12, 2008)

Let me see if I have this right. When this planet comes back around, the Earth will stop rotating for a week. This would pretty much do away with gravity, the atmosphere would disipate and everything would float away. Life as we know it will cease to exist. This happens every 3600 years. That means all this happened the last time about 1600 B.C. And every 3600 years before that. My question is, if this happened before, how is it that we are still here?


----------



## smokablunt16 (Aug 12, 2008)

Here, takes some time to read through the thread I started..pretty cool stuff in there

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/90381-2012.html


----------



## waterwitch (Aug 13, 2008)

look what is happening now in the world thats why I moved to Alaska with my family a course all my family and friends think i have lost my mind gave up so much just to be here and my belief if you want to network and can contribute and if you can get along well with others i may have a place for you and some friends but you must lead ,follow are get the fuck out the way


NeoAnarchist said:


> , watched, heard, and seen, Dec 21 2012 may just be the end of earth. Preictions from different times, different people all who say the end is in 2012. The Mayian civilization's calender stops on Dec 21 2012. They were right about many of things like eclipses thousands of years after their time, even about their own downfall. The I CHI (chinese) told about the end of time on 2012. And 20 years b4 jesus, and orical who had fortold about many things to come that did actually happen talked about 2012 being the end. You cant explain their sightings, but you can also understand that its real, and its happening now. 4 years and the planet Nibius from the milkyway will pass between the earth and sun on 2012, it does so every 3600 years. and when 2012 comes it will complete the 26000 years. This passing of this planet is spos to cause the earth to stop rotations for one whole week, and thus causing chaotic events to occur. Its coming. 4 years guys, its almost here.
> 
> these videos are 6 parted, 9mins long, and tells all about 2012 and the coming of it.
> 
> ...


----------



## waterwitch (Aug 13, 2008)

look what is happening now in the world thats why I moved to Alaska with my family a course all my family and friends think i have lost my mind gave up so much just to be here and my belief if you want to network and can contribute and if you can get along well with others i may have a place for you and some friends but you must lead ,follow are get the fuck out the way


NeoAnarchist said:


> , watched, heard, and seen, Dec 21 2012 may just be the end of earth. Preictions from different times, different people all who say the end is in 2012. The Mayian civilization's calender stops on Dec 21 2012. They were right about many of things like eclipses thousands of years after their time, even about their own downfall. The I CHI (chinese) told about the end of time on 2012. And 20 years b4 jesus, and orical who had fortold about many things to come that did actually happen talked about 2012 being the end. You cant explain their sightings, but you can also understand that its real, and its happening now. 4 years and the planet Nibius from the milkyway will pass between the earth and sun on 2012, it does so every 3600 years. and when 2012 comes it will complete the 26000 years. This passing of this planet is spos to cause the earth to stop rotations for one whole week, and thus causing chaotic events to occur. Its coming. 4 years guys, its almost here.
> 
> these videos are 6 parted, 9mins long, and tells all about 2012 and the coming of it.
> 
> ...


----------



## kirby (Aug 13, 2008)

txhomegrown said:


> Let me see if I have this right. When this planet comes back around, the Earth will stop rotating for a week. This would pretty much do away with gravity, the atmosphere would disipate and everything would float away. Life as we know it will cease to exist. This happens every 3600 years. That means all this happened the last time about 1600 B.C. And every 3600 years before that. My question is, if this happened before, how is it that we are still here?


If you read my long explanation posts in pages 2-3 I explain, mathematically it comes around every 3,600 years but the time it will mathematically come is in the 2160's or higher range, not 2012.


----------



## edux10 (Aug 13, 2008)

watch the movie zietgiest. It explains that 2012 is the end of an age. The next age will start after this one is over, don't worry.


----------



## OnSolomonsGrave (Aug 13, 2008)

Well when the next ice age comes, I will be moving to the equator and building my house in the mountains all who want to come are free to join me, we can start a new world.


----------



## wackymack (Aug 13, 2008)

OnSolomonsGrave said:


> Well when the next ice age comes, I will be moving to the equator and building my house in the mountains all who want to come are free to join me, we can start a new world.


 
Sounds like theres goin to be a



*SUPER ORGYkiss-ass*


----------



## OnSolomonsGrave (Aug 13, 2008)

Well I am married, but you are free to do what you like with willing participants! I WILL HAVE LAW


----------



## SmokeMedprop215 (Aug 13, 2008)

asong thel is in o my friend mary jane


----------



## SmokeMedprop215 (Aug 13, 2008)

wth was that as long as your laws are kind to mary jane


----------



## OnSolomonsGrave (Aug 13, 2008)

I would have ron paul's frozen head, so no worries.


----------



## txhomegrown (Aug 13, 2008)

kirby said:


> If you read my long explanation posts in pages 2-3 I explain, mathematically it comes around every 3,600 years but the time it will mathematically come is in the 2160's or higher range, not 2012.


I read it, but it still doesnt explain why there is no historical evidence that it has happened before. It just doesnt seem to make any sense that if something this big has happened before, nobody bothered to leave a record of it somewhere.


----------



## kirby (Aug 13, 2008)

There is PLENTY of references to it, and evidence in Ancient societies and culture. People coming down from the sky's, references to the planet, the gods, celestial events, etc... Just because the history isn't in government manipulated education programs and in textbooks doesn't mean it didn't happen.


----------



## txhomegrown (Aug 13, 2008)

kirby said:


> There is PLENTY of references to it, and evidence in Ancient societies and culture. People coming down from the sky's, references to the planet, the gods, celestial events, etc... Just because the history isn't in government manipulated education programs and in textbooks doesn't mean it didn't happen.


I made no mention of education programs or textbooks in my post. And all you give is vague references. I have been a student of History for many years(not high school History), and know how to do research on a subject. It just strikes me as strange that Josephus nor Philo mention anything like this in their writings. If you have sources that I could check out, I would be very interested in reading them. I am always willing to learn something new.


----------



## NeoAnarchist (Aug 13, 2008)

it happens every 3600 years that this planet comes around. I wouldnt really think they would write it down or even if there were educated civilizations that could comprehend what happend. but there are many references to the planet itself in history, as a history man u should know about it, the egyptians had hyroglifs of it in temples they made. The discovery of 36ft human skeletons ( or what we would like to believe is human) all around the world for some time now. I watch alot of history things, and id never even heard of this planet or the discovery of these skeletons til i started do more research myself. Right now tho im tryin to get friends that work in NASA to lemme know whats goin on with this planet and what they believe will happen.


----------



## txhomegrown (Aug 13, 2008)

NeoAnarchist said:


> it happens every 3600 years that this planet comes around. I wouldnt really think they would write it down or even if there were educated civilizations that could comprehend what happend. but there are many references to the planet itself in history, as a history man u should know about it, the egyptians had hyroglifs of it in temples they made. The discovery of 36ft human skeletons ( or what we would like to believe is human) all around the world for some time now. I watch alot of history things, and id never even heard of this planet or the discovery of these skeletons til i started do more research myself. Right now tho im tryin to get friends that work in NASA to lemme know whats goin on with this planet and what they believe will happen.


First you say they wouldn't write it down, then two sentences later you say there are many references in History. Which is it? And if there are references, by who and where? I am familiar with the 36 foot human skeleton story which was discovered to be a Photoshopped picture of a Mastedon dig. I checked that one out because of references to "giants" in the Old Testement. 

HINT: just because it is on youtube dont make it true.


----------



## NeoAnarchist (Aug 13, 2008)

lol of course everything on youtube isnt true, most the shit is fake. but i meant the planet itself was referenced back in those days. nt that it came around the earth and such. ever think that all the plagues that happend in the bible were caused by this planets coming? all the chaos that happend? not gonna say it was but it may have been, we could now cuz none of us were around back then.


----------



## txhomegrown (Aug 13, 2008)

I guess this is gonna be one of those wait and see kinds of things. No real use in worrying about it. If it DOES happen in our lifetimes there aint shit we can do about it. Should be one hell of a ride.


----------



## BubbaSlick (Aug 13, 2008)

I knew I shouldn't have procreated.... Fuck!


----------



## soulflyx2k (Aug 16, 2008)

YouTube - The 2012 Enigma by David Wilcock Pt. 01
YouTube - Serpent of Light (Beyond 2012)
YouTube - DAVID WILCOCK - MONTAUK PROJECT 1/5

http://www.infiniteeureka.com/

For most people, the truth is far too *hard* to *handle*. If you are able to look inside yourself or inside your DNA, you will find it to be true. 

Be brave... open to the possibilities


----------



## thedopeman (Aug 16, 2008)

Actually, if the planet comes by and stop Earth's rotation, we would most likely die. Around 75% of the earth is water. If the Earth stops spinning, then all of the water would wash up on land, and kill us! haha I do not know if i believe that this age will end in 2012, or maybe, the earth will be covered with water and we will learn how to adapt to living in all water?

-TheDopeMan


----------



## OnSolomonsGrave (Aug 16, 2008)

waterworld. I am getting a big boat like kevin costner


----------



## Dfunk (Aug 16, 2008)

Did you ever wonder how someone imagined the concept for that movie? I mean did it come from a dream? Do you think our dreams are telling us things?


----------



## OnSolomonsGrave (Aug 16, 2008)

I have often had Dejavu style dreams, where I run into an event I had an in a dream later in life, Oddly they almost always usually turn out opposite of the dream.


----------



## Dfunk (Aug 16, 2008)

I think dreams are something humans need to understand better...could reveal some things to our species in my opinion.


----------



## Microdizzey (Aug 16, 2008)

i believe that some people are given dreams that foresee into the future.

i've has weird dreams where the sky was an ocean and it was raining, like the sky was falling. another dream, two moons were in the sky, one was huge, both were crescents. and another time some people and i were walking around in a deserted area at night and we looked up at the sky and this huge ship far away was slowly moving out of the planets atmosphere.

still have to figure out what they mean.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Aug 16, 2008)

OnSolomonsGrave said:


> I have often had Dejavu style dreams, where I run into an event I had an in a dream later in life, Oddly they almost always usually turn out opposite of the dream.


I have this happen a lot.. but I never remember senarios.. usually just quick scene clips- the smell, how things are arranged, the thing someone is talking about.. just like a picture with a few added things.. then it happens weeks or months later.. I just like to take it as "I'm on the right path".

Has anyone else gotten into the lucid dreaming thing? I've been working on it over the past month of so.. I remember my dreams vividly almost every night at this point and can realize it is just a dream while I'm in the dream but haven't been able to take control and direct my dreams as of yet...


----------



## bobharvey (Aug 17, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> its true. it pretty much is the same thing, but thats when you have to worry. when people start controlling the world.
> isn't there a person who will actually rule the world, in a bibical sense? i was reading something who was REALLY christian and thats when we have to worry. idk its hard to explain but does anyone know what im talking about?


Do You know what your are talking about? People already control the world. The people that control the world will never pledge alligence to an one leader. I would rather think that they would cooperate amongst themselves like they were business partners. The people that control the world control every aspect of your life. They have you decieved. You are completely ignorant to what is truly going on. The richest establishment in the WORLD is the Catholic Church. What does money like that buy? Who needs money like that? Don't you think that that kind of material wealth could bring about world peace? It would end world hunger. It would snuff out poverty. What is it being used for? It's not like they are sitting on it and letting it grow interest. Money is worthless if you can't trade it for goods or a service. So that leads one to the question, what good or services does the Church pay for?


----------



## NeoAnarchist (Aug 17, 2008)

So i want you guys to know, that ive actually had dreams like that, and when i mean had dreams i mean alot kinda, when i will dream somethin some time something goin on that its almost real like im there, and i remember these dreams cuz im good like that  but the dreams are almost real and later like within the month it will happen, or even two. its crazy man, i always stop and am like "i remember this" people will be like...wat??? but i just say dejavu.



bobharvey said:


> Do You know what your are talking about? People already control the world. The people that control the world will never pledge alligence to an one leader. I would rather think that they would cooperate amongst themselves like they were business partners. The people that control the world control every aspect of your life. They have you decieved. You are completely ignorant to what is truly going on. The richest establishment in the WORLD is the Catholic Church. What does money like that buy? Who needs money like that? Don't you think that that kind of material wealth could bring about world peace? It would end world hunger. It would snuff out poverty. What is it being used for? It's not like they are sitting on it and letting it grow interest. Money is worthless if you can't trade it for goods or a service. So that leads one to the question, what good or services does the Church pay for?


but as for you dude...lol catholic isnt the richest, oil companies are, but you seem a lil off haha no offense tho, a church? come on, no way!haha


----------



## OnSolomonsGrave (Aug 17, 2008)

If anyone controls the world it's the rothschild family.


----------



## Dfunk (Aug 17, 2008)

No one controls me - you are only controlled if you CHOSE to be. I like to refer to a song called Sweet Dreams. Some of them want to use you, some of them want to get used by you, some of them want to abuse you, some of them want to be abused.


----------



## bobharvey (Aug 18, 2008)

NeoAnarchist said:


> but as for you dude...lol catholic isnt the richest, oil companies are, but you seem a lil off haha no offense tho, a church? come on, no way!haha


The Catholic Church is basically its own country, has its own army, and doesn't pay taxes anywhere. You don't know what you are talking about. You are completely ignorant if you let the power and influence of the Church go unnoticed. 

How many oil companies don't have to pay taxes? They get tax breaks but they still pay taxes.


----------



## txhomegrown (Aug 18, 2008)

bobharvey said:


> The Catholic Church is basically its own country, *has its own army*, and doesn't pay taxes anywhere. You don't know what you are talking about. You are completely ignorant if you let the power and influence of the Church go unnoticed.
> 
> How many oil companies don't have to pay taxes? They get tax breaks but they still pay taxes.


 
I sure hope these guys dont try to invade and take over the world. They could poke someones eye out with those things.


----------



## Microdizzey (Aug 18, 2008)

txhomegrown said:


> I sure hope these guys dont try to invade and take over the world. They could poke someones eye out with those things.


they do know it's the 21st century... right?

god those uniforms are so ugly!


----------



## Gilfman (Aug 18, 2008)

dinosaurs ended ... and humans werent alive then .. and maybe there was an animal before them ... but they are way under the earth's crust ?? who knows??? ... i believe we are FUCKED!


----------



## xmissxaliex (Aug 19, 2008)

Gilfman said:


> dinosaurs ended ... and humans werent alive then .. and maybe there was an animal before them ... but they are way under the earth's crust ?? who knows??? ... i believe we are FUCKED!


 have you seen that movie where these dudes and a duck go to the earths core and the closer they get, they find these dinasaur looking things idk what its called i saw it when i was like 7, but i haven't seen it since. lol what you said reminded me of that.


----------



## NeoAnarchist (Aug 19, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> have you seen that movie where these dudes and a duck go to the earths core and the closer they get, they find these dinasaur looking things idk what its called i saw it when i was like 7, but i haven't seen it since. lol what you said reminded me of that.


i like ur style  that movie is called journey to the center of the earth, where the find huge ass mushrooms and giant lizards and a lost city and ride a huge bowl up a volcano and end up back in great britian twas a real good movie i thought, i tried to find it but i cant nemore, the only person who has it is my gma, who i think i mite visit cuz ive been wantin to see this movie for a while now


----------



## xmissxaliex (Aug 19, 2008)

NeoAnarchist said:


> i like ur style  that movie is called journey to the center of the earth, where the find huge ass mushrooms and giant lizards and a lost city and ride a huge bowl up a volcano and end up back in great britian twas a real good movie i thought, i tried to find it but i cant nemore, the only person who has it is my gma, who i think i mite visit cuz ive been wantin to see this movie for a while now


 
YEAAHHH i haven't seen that movie in YEARS!!! i saw it at my old christian school in 2nd or 3rd grade hahahaha. dude i gotta look that up, it scared me when i was little but it was so cool thanks for telling me what its called lol. i kinda wanna watch it now.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Aug 19, 2008)

or im thinking of something else. idr. lol cuz i looked it up but it was with ben frasier or something or is that a remake


----------



## OnSolomonsGrave (Aug 19, 2008)

a remake, they just redid it this year.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Aug 19, 2008)

idk if i'd watch that one, maybe just for the hell of it, but its not the same to me lol. i like the oldies better then remakes of mostly everything.


----------



## NeoAnarchist (Aug 19, 2008)

ya the remake sucked, i like the old timey movies way more then the newer ones


----------



## NowIKnow (Aug 19, 2008)

I know how y'all can figure out if this is true or not...shut up, keep living, and wait four years...  :bluntsmoke:


----------



## NowIKnow (Aug 19, 2008)

Oh wait, ma b, conversation changed, that won't be viewed as sarcasm anymore...


----------



## BubbaSlick (Aug 19, 2008)

So I was just reading something in Astronomy Magazine, about solar storms... And they said the next big-big one (yes, it warranted two bigs) would happen around 2012... Fuck.


----------



## omegafarmer (Aug 19, 2008)

sure hope its more interesting the Y2K


----------



## txhomegrown (Aug 19, 2008)

Yep, might be another case of:

Here I sit,
All broken hearted.
Paid to shit,
But only farted.


----------



## SmokerE (Sep 13, 2008)

bobharvey said:


> Do you really think that creation has gone through billions of years of evolution just to end now? The idea is laughable.


Not that I agree with an exact date determined by some calender, but I would have to disagree (and not consider it laughable) that it is thought that one day something cataclysmic event can happen that would alter "life as we know it". Not to say that "creation" will ceas to exist, but that's if you even believe in the evolutionary theory. Some themselves would find that evolutionary theory is flawed and consider it "laughable". I have not done the research to fully understand the possibility of evolutionary theory, but you would think it would bear the question.....where are the "missing links" of the evolutionary puzzle? Dinosaurs became birds? So the T-Rex slowly evolved...to what, where is the fossil record that shows the "evolution". Same with mankind...we came from apes....so why didnt' all apes change? Got off topic


----------



## dursky (Sep 13, 2008)

I hope so..............................


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 13, 2008)

SmokerE said:


> Same with mankind...we came from apes....so why didnt' all apes change? Got off topic


 I know this one  

All of africa was dense jungle back then, it got moisture from all sides that kept the greenery fed. When the part of the continent that is now India pushed up to where it is, it robbed the eastern section of Africa of its moisture. 

The lack of moisture caused a rapid dying of the jungle canopy as that part turned to desert. Since the jungle canopy of that region became sparse the apes were no longer able to to swing and leap from tree to tree forcing them to come down to the ground and walk. 

Those apes became us. The apes that lived in the part of Africa that stayed lush jungle remained as apes and evolved in that direction. 


There may or may not be some kind of 2012 crisis, but it wouldn't hurt to have some supplies stashed back just in case.


----------



## CannaPanda (Sep 13, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I know this one
> 
> All of africa was dense jungle back then, it got moisture from all sides that kept the greenery fed. When the part of the continent that is now India pushed up to where it is, it robbed the eastern section of Africa of its moisture.
> 
> ...


i lol'd... lack of moisture on a global scale=desert? ... im sorry but speak for yourself, apes are not my ancestors.
if youre thinking of 2012 because of the aztec's and their calendar, that calendar was 'adopted' or taken from a younger civilization, mayans (which, if im right was adopted from an earlier civilization). it is not a 'religion'. the calendar is said to be the 'sun calendar' which by them being great mathematicians who had the 0 before almost any other. i can only guess like the other calendars, they were to think everything would have its cycle, so sun calendar+cycle end=... anyone getting anywhere or have u stopped thinking? slightly off topic (and i hope no1 dwells on statement but i hope sum1 will correst if im wrong) but isnt it something lke they can only say humans are 'responsible' for 5-10% of 'global warming'?... wonder what the other 90-95% is caused by. now im no solarologist, but isnt that what keeps our heat/warmth? (the sun)... maybe ive gone into something too deep for the readers who dont care


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 13, 2008)

I saw it on the history channel. I believe it to be true. I also didn't say global scale, I said the moisture was robbed of the eastern part of Africa. Africe is not world wide. 

I have a problem believing that an invisible guy in the sky said "poof" and here we were. Now that is lame as lame can be. If you do belive all that bible crap, then how are you enjoying that fact that we all came from incest. 2 people polulated the whole world? Interesting to say the least. Not to mention that it would have been double incest seeing as how Noah's family would have had to re-populate the earth so there's a little more inbreeding for you to be proud of. 


Also the Mayan's, the Chinese, The Doggon, the Hopi's all believed that same year to be the end. Now correct me if I'm wrong, but the Ancient Mayans didn't call up the ancient Chinese on the phone to discuss this. The Doggon live in Africa, I don't think they received the memo either and the Hopi are from North Amercia. 

That adds up to ancient peoples from 4 different continents having the same belief, that is too much to be concidence. 

Frankly I don't see how anyone can look around at the state of the world today and believe there is a god. If there is a god he must have pulled the wings off flies as a child.


----------



## CannaPanda (Sep 13, 2008)

LOL!!!! first. i am in no way shape or form involved in christianity. second. mayan and hopi share same continent. im not gonna flame u or nething. but just cuz its on the history channel and its programmed in you does not make it true... youd rather believe apes are our ancestors (and not simple relatives who had evolved. themselves) than in god.... god is a whole nother subject that i care not to get into
Edited here: im going to simply say. you are wrong and have more to learn. which we all have alot to learn.. including myself.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 13, 2008)

So then how do you think we got here, we weren't created and we didn't evolve, what other choice is there? Space aliens dropped us off? 

Come on, you know so much, where is your answer?

You also still never explained how the people from 3 contintents share the same beliefs then? Space aliens flew around and told them to believe it? Maybe they used really big smoke signals to talk?


----------



## CannaPanda (Sep 13, 2008)

lol.. u win i quit... i hate arguing online. and all ur 21 questions are doing is asking for an argument... maybe u should find something better to do with ur time

Edited for answering question:is it out of this world to believe in a pre-christian ability to fly or what?


----------



## el shaggy (Sep 13, 2008)

2012 isn't the end its just the beginning.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 13, 2008)

CannaPanda said:


> lol.. u win i quit... i hate arguing online. and all ur 21 questions are doing is asking for an argument... maybe u should find something better to do with ur time
> 
> Edited for answering question:is it out of this world to believe in a pre-christian ability to fly or what?


 
You are the one that scoffed at evolution. I'm merely asking you to support your stance on the subject. 

You think people flew here but evolution is something to laugh at. 

I hate when people insist on being right but won't back up their claims. 

The victor is EVOLUTION. 


Canna panda has no itelligent arguement left and has resorted to flinging insults via PM. Canna, you still have your tin hat from when the aliens left you here?


----------



## CannaPanda (Sep 13, 2008)

what was that? wanna start an argument? thats all i hear from ur questions... seriously... grow up! im young but u still got some growing up to do, i thought girls mature faster than men hmm. i guess in MOST cases ... and ur answer is no. because no1 dropped me off. youre ignorant to think no1 had flight capabilities until the wright brothers made a plane..
EDIT
if flinging insults via pm mean me saying along the lines of 'its ok for YOU to think youre descended from apes' then so be it..
.because with ur line of intelligence it may be true for you...
youre proving nothing but that you can insult people via internet in one public form or another. 
answer to thread. 2012 can be the end or it can't be depending on the individual in my opinion.
didnt ppl just say the same thing bout that experiment in switzerland. 
i know 2012 will not be then end of my time i cannot speak for the ignorant like missH but i hope she could wise up and get older 2c past the date..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 13, 2008)

CannaPanda said:


> what was that? wanna start an argument? thats all i hear from ur questions... seriously... grow up! im young but u still got some growing up to do, i thought girls mature faster than men hmm. i guess in MOST cases ... and ur answer is no. because no1 dropped me off. youre ignorant to think no1 had flight capabilities until the wright brothers made a plane..


 I'm not trying to start an arguement, I just want to know who "flew" here a couple of million years ago and "dropped humans off"? 

You laughed at evolution which has tons of evidence to support it in favor your "flying spaceman" theory. 


I didn't insult you, or send you a PM insulting you, I simply want you to back your theory up. If you are going to claim things like that are true, you should be more prepared to be called out on it.


----------



## CannaPanda (Sep 13, 2008)

LOL at flying spaceman. i have never said a thing. you are just ASSUMING(we all know what that does)... i believe that THOUSANDS, not millions of years. (i do not believe with free will that humans to the current evolution could exist more than hundred thousands, because there will be those like you HAHA) there was in one form or another the ability to fly, which could bring knowledge to other continents. no aliens. or nothing crazy was stated there... happy? we have evolved youre right. but we did not evolve from apes. apes had evolved also, into what we call apes. classifying ur argument on 'evolution' is rather vague if you ask me because im sure humans have 'evolved' since the time of christ (but minds and motives of thinking have obviously not) but evolution had occured. ..get picture or no?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 13, 2008)

So let me understand you, thousands of years ago people could fly from continent to continent. OK, that still doesn't explain how humans got onto the earth? 

You still have not supported your theory on how we got there in the first place. We had to come from somewhere.


----------



## CannaPanda (Sep 13, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> So let me understand you, thousands of years ago people could fly from continent to continent. OK, that still doesn't explain how humans got onto the earth?
> 
> You still have not supported your theory on how we got there in the first place. We had to come from somewhere.


 what are you talking about? what 'theory' did i have on how we got here in the first place?? i can only tell you that you are wrong. ..
who are you considering we? bcuz i can consider you no more than an evolved ape. plz stop asking me things you yourself dont have the answer to. because youre just going to flame it...youre much older im sure. wheres the wisdom?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 13, 2008)

You said we didn't evolve from apes. 

I said weren't left here by and invisible god either.

you said you didn't think that either, that we flew here.

I asked you to back that up.

You got mad. 

Now you said we were already here and flying around before Jesus. 

I said how do you think we got here.

You got mad again and started insulting me again. 

Why is it so hard for you to read and comprehend? I think you did evolve from apes and it was very recent.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 13, 2008)

CannaPanda said:


> fixed it 4 ya (o and good 1 with the ape joke RIGHT after i said it . original)


 You can't change the quote to make it look like I said shit that I didn't say !


----------



## CannaPanda (Sep 13, 2008)

altho it was deleted... it was a valid view to me. so w/e... ur entitled to my opinion. and mine gets deleted lol... internet never promised 2 have fairness i guess.. but u know what i posted was true.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 13, 2008)

You can't change quotes and make it look like somebody said something they didn't say. That is something a child would do and you are supposed to be 18 to be on this site.


----------



## CannaPanda (Sep 13, 2008)

i am older than 18. if i could see the post that was deleted i would just repost it as my own words. because thats my view on what you said.. this has turned into a 2 person convo...


----------



## Sedition (Sep 13, 2008)

Do you believe everything the media portrays NeoAnarchist? You're just looking for some whacked out bullshit to hold onto.


----------



## SmokerE (Sep 14, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I saw it on the history channel. I believe it to be true. I also didn't say global scale, I said the moisture was robbed of the eastern part of Africa. Africe is not world wide.


Ok...if this statement is true, then all apes in captivity in low humdity zoos are evolving into man.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 14, 2008)

SmokerE said:


> Ok...if this statement is true, then all apes in captivity in low humdity zoos are evolving into man.


 
Apparently you have no clue how evolution works. The apes have evolved just as we evolved. Evolution takes place over THOUSANDS of years. It doesn't happen over night. 

I guess you are one of those "invisible guy in the sky" people. Talk about brain washing.......


----------



## el shaggy (Sep 14, 2008)

I don't understand the PM CannaPanda sent me, I feel I should say more about the topic than I did but I won't....this is little battle is some seriously funny shit.

Instead of flinging feces at each other like apes maybe both of you should do some reading on these 2012 theories, or evolution vs. intelligent design. This is the kinda shit you read and are entertained with, not what you argue and bicker about on the internet.

No one is wrong and no one is right, they are just illusions your mind creates.

I didn't bother to read anything before my first post.

Edit: oh and there are theories of Mayan Astronauts....


----------



## CannaPanda (Sep 14, 2008)

I Dont remember sending u a PM... but thats what i been trying to say... its more about something you should learn about... instead of sitting there and asking me. criticizing every word i said.. the 'mayan astronaut' theory ur typing about is merely just a small part of the whole theory i have read. but who really knows what is true or not. because people will go through hoops for them to believe their theory/perception/ I Just hope you dont get hounded for your post like i did. when some people just wanted an explanation when you dont feel like elaborating...


----------



## KaliSmok3 (Sep 14, 2008)

ive heard alot about this... some of you have valid points and others do too... but what you have to remember is (if you believe), jesus will come and take the ones that have beleived and lived theuier lives to his exspectations....and then the world still has another 7 years for the remainder of the ppl left to try and correct their wrong doings but in that time it will be so hard to do that cause the world will be ran by the Anti-Christ and crazy shit will be happening...(my uncles a preacher and my gpaw has memorized the bible) so belive what you want and we will all find out very soon.


----------



## CannaPanda (Sep 14, 2008)

Jesus himself said worship no man. all christians that believe in jesus are therefore sinners/ end rant


----------



## KaliSmok3 (Sep 14, 2008)

deff. not true. you are born a sinner everyone is, but you have the choice to live in the lords ways and he will forgive your sins. therefore acceptin you into heaven. christians arent sinners.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 14, 2008)

KaliSmok3 said:


> deff. not true. you are born a sinner everyone is, but you have the choice to live in the lords ways and he will forgive your sins. therefore acceptin you into heaven. christians arent sinners.


 
I don't think you should be preaching when your avatar is a mostly naked woman. I don't think Jesus would approve of that. I'm sure that isn't a pic of you.


----------



## HSJANITOR (Sep 14, 2008)

i don't want to die.


----------



## wackymack (Sep 14, 2008)

CannaPanda said:


> Jesus himself said worship no man. all christians that believe in jesus are therefore sinners/ end rant


so true,believe in your self and follow no one or no man,organized religion is just an organized cult



KaliSmok3 said:


> deff. not true. you are born a sinner everyone is, but you have the choice to live in the lords ways and he will forgive your sins. therefore acceptin you into heaven. christians arent sinners.


 
bullshit,if a child was born and shortly died after birth for whatever reason,your sayin that that baby is goin to hell bc its not baptised?you dont need to go to confession to be releaved of your sins,all u have to do is to pray for forgiveness,i do have to say this.....fuck god and all religions id rather burn in hell than be next to that arrogant fucking prick.


----------



## Dfunk (Sep 14, 2008)

Hey HSJANITOR if you don't want to die then all you have to do is belief you won't. I hope you realize that death is simply a word humans created to describe a stage of exsistence we don't understand.


----------



## Microdizzey (Sep 14, 2008)

KaliSmok3 said:


> deff. not true. you are born a sinner *everyone is*, but you have the choice to live in the lords ways and he will forgive your sins. therefore acceptin you into heaven. *christians arent sinners*.


what? Christians aren't perfect either. everyone sins but some people are more spiritually inclined and understand the importance of staying pure. all who resist the wickedness of the world will be accepted into the holy land where humans will thrive in new bodies and have complete access to the mind.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Sep 15, 2008)

Those that believe in the Bible rarely have read it.. everyone draws their own conclusions, but it seems most likely from the text that the 7 years of tribulation is before the rapture.. as it seems relevant to point out that from the text as well that the second coming and the rapture seem to be two separate events.. 

But as I've stated before- I don't believe in a book written by man or any structured religion, though they are all interesting to study...


----------



## KaliSmok3 (Sep 15, 2008)

hey im just telling you what the bible says...im not saying that i belive in everything thats in there...im no perfect person by a long shot, and im not preaching. simply stating facts that are worldly known by millions of ppl, wether true or not.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 15, 2008)

cannapanda are you still sniviling because your post was deleted? I see you don't have the balls to sign the negs you leave either? 

Can someone pass canna a tissue please?


----------



## NeoAnarchist (Sep 17, 2008)

first, if u are born a sinner, and u die shortly after birth, EVERYONE AND THEIR FUCKIN MOMMA says that the kid goes to heaven. when really u are all wrong, religion is just made up, just like every other religion, its based off one HIGHER POWER, this i do believe in, something else, but to sit there and say that god is coming, is kinda in insult to you and everyone. the bible was from WAY BACK IN THE DAY, when people talked of fucking dragons man, come on, dragons? see any around? or skeletons? u really have to think of evolution, but with that comes the idea of how we were put here in the first place, thats something completely different, i dont believe in religion for the simple fact that, u dont have to go to church to pray to god, u go cuz u are told its the rite thing to do. u say u dont pray to jesus, but i see alot of people that are all about some jesus, wwjd??? u mean WWGD? cuz he is the main guy, then u got this jesus, who no man is equal to god, blah blah blah etc. my point is, religion is just something else that man invented and made up to help cope with the world and the reality of us being nothing more then...living things.


----------



## el shaggy (Sep 17, 2008)

KaliSmok3 said:


> simply stating facts that are worldly known by millions of ppl, wether true or not.


quoted because I laughed

People have been saying we are in the "end times" for centuries. like 20 of them.....


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 17, 2008)

It maybe at least be the end for the America dollar. Things aren't looking really pretty with that shit right now.


----------



## el shaggy (Sep 17, 2008)

There is no question America is losing its "superpower" status, probably by 2012. I do not fear the collapse of our economy, the government would hopefully follow suit. The end of this foolish bi-partisan system is welcome to me any day.


----------



## Dfunk (Sep 17, 2008)

2012 is more about change I think...that's what all this is about in my opinion. Rapid changes to everything we are used to.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm beginning to wonder if we're even going to make it as far as 2012. America is running down the shitter at an amazing rate.


----------



## Dfunk (Sep 18, 2008)

The America we all know will eventually be no more. Globilization is on the menu.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 18, 2008)

I think I want to move to Canada.


----------



## wackymack (Sep 18, 2008)

ill be headin to jamaica when the country gets the final boot in the ass

i love the tropical beach/forest/jungle happy setting,


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 19, 2008)

wackymack said:


> ill be headin to jamaica when the country gets the final boot in the ass
> 
> i love the tropical beach/forest/jungle happy setting,



hell yeah dude hahaha


----------



## Mco2405 (Sep 21, 2008)

_"we are coming out of the age of pices and entering the age of aquarius. its an astrological thing the consterlations in rtespect to us."_

I agree, this is something to do with the physics and cosmics of the universe. There is going to be a change in the cosmics, if its good or bad its coming.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 21, 2008)

I hope the internet doesn't die, I want to be able to come to this site and discuss it on 12/22/2012.


----------



## wackymack (Sep 21, 2008)

Mco2405 said:


> _"we are coming out of the age of pices and entering the age of aquarius. its an astrological thing the consterlations in rtespect to us."_
> 
> I agree, this is something to do with the physics and cosmics of the universe. There is going to be a change in the cosmics, if its good or bad its coming.


 
i agree as well,ive been reading about this for like a few years and everything points to some cosmic change and or enlightenment


----------



## omegafarmer (Sep 22, 2008)

last time it came through the Dragon legends were born all over the planet at the same time cause by the electrical arching between the planets. you can see huge scares on mars that at one time were thought to be from impacts but no material left scattered around so now they can be looked at in this other much more interesting way. can you imagine what that is going to look like it the sky......holy sh*t


----------



## NeoAnarchist (Sep 22, 2008)

you can see the planet by next year. and yes its gonna look fuckin INSANE to see a planet coming closer and closer not knowing if its gonna hit us or the debree will hit earth. maybe these craytors on mars and the moon are from this planet.


----------



## wackymack (Sep 22, 2008)

NeoAnarchist said:


> you can see the planet by next year. and yes its gonna look fuckin INSANE to see a planet coming closer and closer not knowing if its gonna hit us or the debree will hit earth. maybe these craters on mars and the moon are from this planet.


 
what planet are you refering too?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 22, 2008)

It's called planet X , I think it's just popped up in the last 5 years or so. While looking for info about planet x I ran across this little jewel of info. That magnetic pole shift sounds like it's going to be what pretty much ends us. 

&#8220;According to NASA scientists, the earth will stand still for about three days and then, in one hour, rotate a full 90 degrees (the geographical pole shift) during which time winds will be an average of 200 miles per hour. Every volcano on earth will erupt and of course there will be many earthquakes, so two thirds of earth's population will die in that one hour surprise. Then another 20% will starve to death during the next six months because the volcanic ash will cover the earth and keep out sunlight for six months. About 10% of the [world&#8217;s] population (about 600 million) will survive.


----------



## wackymack (Sep 22, 2008)

it will be tough if we survive that catacollismic event,the whole us will be done escpecially if yellow stone blows,that place has the potential alone to take out a huge chunk of north america with a regular explosion,now with the polarity shift it will truly destroy the nation as a whole. my state will be whiped out by a tsunami alone bc i live on the east coast,watch alantis will return to the surface as the rest of the continents go up in peril and sink to the abyss.


----------



## brodietheconeking (Sep 22, 2008)

i have been thinking about this subject alot before i have ever read this thread i did hours and hours of researching it and the only thing tht made me wonder about it was marijuana since i started smoking it it made my mind wonder into natural beauties and shit like how the fuck wer they created lol


----------



## THseaman (Sep 22, 2008)

The Mayans practiced human sacrifice! That's WORSE than current day Christian evangelicals! Are you really going to believe in a theory centered around Mayan intelligence??? I have a couple friends who are way into this BS, it's so funny. "don't drink tap water or eat sugar man you need your third eye doooood..." friggin high school dropouts lol...


----------



## welshwayne (Sep 22, 2008)

who gives a fcuk ! shit wont happen in 2012, then ppl will say say 2057 or summat, fuck em.

In about another billion years the earth will crash into the sun but for some reason i couldnt give a fcuk.


----------



## NeoAnarchist (Sep 24, 2008)

the mayan's civilizatioin was far more advanced in it's own time than ne other culture, even to this day, i wouldnt diss them so quickly. they were rite about every prediction they have made, and this isnt something u can fake.

and yes you wont know whats gonna happen on 2012 til it comes december 2012, but you will be goin fuckin crazy come next year when you actually see this planet in the sky, and can use a telescope to see that bitch comin this way. 

weed stimulates your mind...but you have to be open minded in the first place


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 24, 2008)

If it was just the Mayans that said it, I could see people not believing it, but the Chinese and the Hopi's and some African tribes believe the same thing. That adds up to way too many people who have no global communication means all believing the same basic idea. I think in light of that, there has to be some kind of truth. 

Hey NeoAnarchist, you have any links to Planet X information? I was looking for info on it, but then I came across that stuff about the magnetic pole reversal and woosh I was sidetracked.


----------



## THseaman (Sep 24, 2008)

NeoAnarchist said:


> the mayan's civilizatioin was far more advanced in it's own time than ne other culture


 Yes, and an ant is, pound for pound, stronger than a man but an ant still can't lift something as small as a fork. Even the weakest man can lift a fork.



NeoAnarchist said:


> weed stimulates your mind...but you have to be open minded in the first place


 There is a fine line between being open minded and gullable. Conspiracy theorists are very similar to Christians IMO. They suspend disbelief and eventually believe anything the wacky people feeding them this nonsense say.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 24, 2008)

That doesn't make a whole lot of sense. If the fork was ant sized I guess the ant could lift it. If the fork to the man was in the same proportion as the fork to the ant, could the man still lift it? 

Do you think he could move a rubber tree plant? 

What does any of this have to do with the future destruction of our planet? If you don't think a global catastrophe is looming you must be blind and deaf. 





THseaman said:


> Yes, and an ant is, pound for pound, stronger than a man but an ant still can't lift something as small as a fork. Even the weakest man can lift a fork.


----------



## Kludge (Sep 24, 2008)

2012 will be the end... of the year 2011.


----------



## THseaman (Sep 24, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> If it was just the Mayans that said it, I could see people not believing it, but the Chinese and the Hopi's and some African tribes believe the same thing.


 LOL the Hopi prophecy rock shows a bunch of stick figures, circles and squiggly lines that some guy born in the 1940's interpreted. Probably after he saw the 2012 video conspiracy theories on you tube...


----------



## THseaman (Sep 24, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> That doesn't make a whole lot of sense. If the fork was ant sized I guess the ant could lift it. If the fork to the man was in the same proportion as the fork to the ant, could the man still lift it?
> 
> Do you think he could move a rubber tree plant?
> 
> What does any of this have to do with the future destruction of our planet? If you don't think a global catastrophe is looming you must be blind and deaf.


It's a fairly obvious analogy actually. Think about it.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 24, 2008)

Ants and forks don't have anything to do with the end of life as we know it. The end of life as we know it is clearly on the way, just look at the financial crap going on and there is no shortage of natural disasters lately either.


----------



## omegafarmer (Sep 24, 2008)

well it won't likely destroy it all, after all we are here and the it came through 3600 years ago. now i hope that doesn't mean that we are the descendants from that last scumbags that survived, cause its those that have the bunkers in the right places on the plant that are going to have a much better chance on surviving and these days you know that they are the scumbags. if i could get a bunker with a comet resistant skylight then i would be set. it ought to be quite a light show google "thunderbolts of the gods"


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 24, 2008)

not even, they think thats what they meant but they also stated that it could be just another cycle to pass, if anything you need to look up Planet X / Nibiru, now that shit is more believiable


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 24, 2008)

I keep thinking "bunker" but then my brain shouts "earthquake". 

I don't think there will be any escape. Some people will survive, but it'll be a crap-shoot, just a lucky in the right place and didn't die kind of thing.


----------



## omegafarmer (Sep 24, 2008)

you wouldnt want to be in the path of one of those dragons thats for sure bunker or not but a bunker would help for the wind and some other not quite so devastating blows


----------



## wackymack (Sep 24, 2008)

the myans are known as the time keepers bc they predict the future lunar cycles and for cast and whats goin to happen ect. they are our current god bc they are accurate and they studied the heavens and earth all the time and developed a pattern that is bullet proof.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 24, 2008)

Yes and it all hinges on the earth being aligned with the center of the milky way. 

The mayans knew about stars that modern science didn't "discover" until the 1960s. 




wackymack said:


> the myans are known as the time keepers bc they predict the future lunar cycles and for cast and whats goin to happen ect. they are our current god bc they are accurate and they studied the heavens and earth all the time and developed a pattern that is bullet proof.


----------



## wackymack (Sep 24, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Yes and it all hinges on the earth being aligned with the center of the milky way.
> 
> The mayans knew about stars that modern science didn't "discover" until the 1960s.


 
its eary aint it?

maybe they were giving there knowlege from a higher power?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 24, 2008)

check this link out

The Dogon Tribe

It's an african tribe that knew about the same stars the mayans knew about. 

I need to read more on Plant X but every time I search I get sidetracked by other shit. Damn marijuana, dangerous fuckin drug.....


----------



## THseaman (Sep 24, 2008)

wackymack said:


> the myans are known as the time keepers bc they predict the future lunar cycles and for cast and whats goin to happen ect. they are our current god bc they are accurate and they studied the heavens and earth all the time and developed a pattern that is bullet proof.


And by bullet proof are you referring to their belief that mountains were living, breathing entities with souls? And that the sun was an omnipotent being? And that by sacrificing their most perfect children the mountains and sun would hold them in high esteem? Yeah, I really value the theories of a culture like that! 

This thread is hilarious. Listen to yourselves. You folks are definitely as delusional as Christians. 

Talk of building bunkers? What is this the 50's again?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 24, 2008)

You go ahead and scoff and when it happens and you aren't ready for it, you can remember this day and the way you poked fun.

I see you have no explaination of how these ancient tribes knew of stars that modern man didn't know about until the 1960s. How could they know they were there? They couldn't see them?


----------



## NeoAnarchist (Sep 24, 2008)

lol you arent very open minded man, first off, the ant thing, means shit to me, really, were u smokin crack?? second, this shit is real, its comin, and ALOT of people have fortold about it coming, and even NASA tells us that its coming, and that it came 3600yrs ago also, look at stonehenge, wtf and where the fuck did this thing come from? maybe a past civilization that has been lost from this planets coming years ago. When this thing comes, its gonna throw our poles off and the earth will shift, causing massive damage from natural disasters.


----------



## wackymack (Sep 24, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> You go ahead and scoff and when it happens and you aren't ready for it, you can remember this day and the way you poked fun.
> 
> I see you have no explaination of how these ancient tribes knew of stars that modern man didn't know about until the 1960s. How could they know they were there? They couldn't see them?










*Christianity and all religion based upon a higher diety is a sham*

just remember that we cannot deffinitivly say how the universe came to be,but we all are a creation from the stars,the universe is large and unexplained,to put it this way, we know more about earth(more than 50% unknown/uncharted,ect) than we do about the universe and solar systems. we have only begun to scratch the surface to finding and figuring out the universe, so we should pay homage to the myans and all predated ancient astrologers for their advancement of knowing whats goin to happen.they lived,breathed and studied the universe as a whole.

what if 2012 turns out to be true?

and if it doesnt happen than we can still be impressed by what they did.it would be the first mistake of their calander existance.

who really knows what the future holds,just take one day at a time and cherish the prescious moments while you are alive for when u die it may be the end?


----------



## CannaPanda (Sep 24, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Yes and it all hinges on the earth being aligned with the center of the milky way.
> 
> The mayans knew about stars that modern science didn't "discover" until the 1960s.


 how do you mock the existance of flying crafts??? let alone the 'theory' of mayan astronauts then?... you confuse me...


----------



## THseaman (Sep 24, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> You go ahead and scoff and when it happens and you aren't ready for it, you can remember this day and the way you poked fun.
> 
> I see you have no explaination of how these ancient tribes knew of stars that modern man didn't know about until the 1960s. How could they know they were there? They couldn't see them?


Once again, that is exactly what the Christians say when you debunk their faith. 

Nope, I have no explanation or theories regarding astronomy whatsoever. That's not an area of interest for me. But I know bullshit when I hear, read and/or see it.


----------



## THseaman (Sep 24, 2008)

CannaPanda said:


> the 'theory' of mayan astronauts then?... you confuse me...


Is there really such a theory? Mayan astronauts? Seriously? Wow...


----------



## THseaman (Sep 24, 2008)

NeoAnarchist said:


> When this thing comes, its gonna throw our poles off and the earth will shift, causing massive damage from natural disasters.


Maybe your gas mask will protect you.

Now in addition to my "jesus save me from you're people" bumpersticker, I'm going to have to get a "zeus save me from you're people's people" one as well...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 24, 2008)

I don't think the mayan's themselves could fly, but I never said someone couldn't have come here. Did you read the stuff about the dogon? Their legend tells of a creature from outerspace that came here and taught them how to survive. It's a long thing. Read about them. it's interesting. 






CannaPanda said:


> how do you mock the existance of flying crafts??? let alone the 'theory' of mayan astronauts then?... you confuse me...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 24, 2008)

Zeus wasn't a mayan god.  He was a Greek God. Greece is in Europe, The mayans lived in central America. 






THseaman said:


> Maybe your gas mask will protect you.
> 
> Now in addition to my "jesus save me from you're people" bumpersticker, I'm going to have to get a "zeus save me from you're people's people" one as well...


----------



## CNDSOG (Sep 24, 2008)

I don't think it is , I think it has to do with a bunch of new things comming out and old things not worth keeping any more


----------



## THseaman (Sep 24, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Zeus wasn't a mayan god.  He was a Greek God. Greece is in Europe, The mayans lived in central America.


The mayans worshiped the sun. I said zeus, but I meant apollo. The god of sun. Thanks for the geography lesson, I'll file it under, "no shit."


----------



## wannabe grower (Sep 24, 2008)

Can anyone count the amount of times the world was supposed to end according to any of various ancient civilization? Jeez I remember when we were supposed to be doomed to go into anarchy in 1999 when all the computers went down and we lost all of our financial records etc.


----------



## CNDSOG (Sep 24, 2008)

wannabe grower said:


> Can anyone count the amount of times the world was supposed to end according to any of various ancient civilization? Jeez I remember when we were supposed to be doomed to go into anarchy in 1999 when all the computers went down and we lost all of our financial records etc.


aperintly '' year 2010 is the end of life , 2012 is the end of the internet '' ha ha ha.... yea right , if 2000 didn't do any thing and there's prob a bunch more myths when the world was supose to end before 2000 but never happened then I don't thin year 2012 will be the end of the world


----------



## wannabe grower (Sep 24, 2008)

My conclusion after reading these posts is you guys are smoking way too much pot.


----------



## CNDSOG (Sep 24, 2008)

wannabe grower said:


> My conclusion after reading these posts is you guys are smoking way too much pot.


I don't belive in the world will end stuff untill it does happen till then I'll keep growing and smoking


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 24, 2008)

Well, you want to be so smart about it but Apollo was a Greek god, not a Mayan god. So each time you use the name of a Greek god you are looking like an ass.    

As with all Myths about Gods and Goddesses - Mayan creational mythology discuss connections with being from other realms who came to Earth to seed the planet. Many people connect the story of the Popol Vuh with a story of extraterrestrial Gods who came to earth and made man in their own image. When they first created man, he was perfect, living as long as the gods and having all of their abilities. Fearing their 'creation', the gods destroyed them. In the next evolution, a lower form of entity was created, 'human', as he exists today. Within Mayan culture they have legends of visiting Gods from outer space. As in all creational myths, religions, and prophecies, the gods promise to return one day






THseaman said:


> The mayans worshiped the sun. I said zeus, but I meant apollo. The god of sun. Thanks for the geography lesson, I'll file it under, "no shit."


----------



## Prophecy (Sep 24, 2008)

NeoAnarchist said:


> From what ive read, watched, heard, and seen, Dec 21 2012 may just be the end of earth. Preictions from different times, different people all who say the end is in 2012. The Mayian civilization's calender stops on Dec 21 2012. They were right about many of things like eclipses thousands of years after their time, even about their own downfall. The I CHI (chinese) told about the end of time on 2012. And 20 years b4 jesus, and orical who had fortold about many things to come that did actually happen talked about 2012 being the end. You cant explain their sightings, but you can also understand that its real, and its happening now. 4 years and the planet Nibius from the milkyway will pass between the earth and sun on 2012, it does so every 3600 years. and when 2012 comes it will complete the 26000 years. This passing of this planet is spos to cause the earth to stop rotations for one whole week, and thus causing chaotic events to occur. Its coming. 4 years guys, its almost here.
> 
> these videos are 6 parted, 9mins long, and tells all about 2012 and the coming of it.
> 
> ...


********************************************************************

I have heard this: I have two theory directly related to this: Either that will be the time of the revelation of aliens from another planet or that would have been the proposed time that mankind would have ome to an end through something like nuclear warfare had Christ not intervene: Do you think that Myians or Azrec included the sacrifice of Jesus Christ?


*Sign of the End of the Age*​*Matthew Chapter 24:1  35*​ 
Jesus left the temple and was walking away when his disciples came up to him to call his attention to its buildings. Do you see all these things? he asked. I tell you the truth, not one stone here will be left on another; every one will be thrown down. 
*v.3* As Jesus was sitting on Mount of Olives, the disciples came to him privately. Tell us, they said, when will this happen, and what will be the sign of your coming and of the end of the age?
Jesus answered Watch out that no one deceives you. *v.5* For many will come in my name, claiming, I am the Christ, and will deceive many. You will hear of wars and rumors of wars, but see to it that you are not alarmed. Such things must happen, but the end is still to come. *v.7* Nation will rise against nation, and kingdom against kingdom. There will be famines and earthquakes in various places. All these are the beginning of birth pains.
*v.9* Then you will be handed over to be persecuted and put to death, and you will be hated by all nations because of me. At that time many will turn away from the faith and will betray and hate each other, *v.11* and many false prophets will appear and deceive many people. Because of the increase of wickedness, the love of most will grow cold, *v.13* but he who stands firm to the end will be saved. And this gospel of the kingdom will be preached in the whole world as a testimony to all nations, and then the end will come.
*v.15* So when you see standing in the holy place the abomination that causes desolation, spoken of through the prophet Daniel  let the reader understand  then let those who are in Judea flee to the mountains. *v.17* Let no one on the roof of his house go down to take anything out of the house. Let no one in the field go back to get his cloak. *v.19* How dreadful it will be in those days for pregnant women and nursing mothers! Pray that your flight will not take place in the winter or on the Sabbath. *v.21* For then there will be great distress, unequaled from the beginning of the world until now  and never to be equaled again. If those days had not been cut short, no one would survive, but for the sake of the elect those days will be shortened. *v.23* At that time if anyone says to you, Look, here is the Christ! or, There he is! do not believe it. For false Christs and false prophets will appear and perform great signs and miracles to deceive even the elect  if that were possible. *v.25* See, I have told you ahead of time. 
So if anyone tells you, There he is, or out in the desert, do not go out; or, Here he is, in the inner rooms, do not believe it. *v.27* For as lightening that comes from the east is visible even in the west, so will be the coming of the Son of Man. Wherever there is a carcass, there the vultures will gather.
*v.29* Immediately after the distress of those days

 the sun will be darkened,
And the moon will not give its light;
The stars will fall from the sky,
And the heavenly bodies will be shakened.

At that time the sign of the Son of Man will appear in the sky, and all the nations of the earth will mourn. They will see the Son of Man coming on the clouds of the sky, with power and great glory. *v.31* And he will send his angels with a loud trumpet call, and they will gather his elect from the four winds, from one end of the heavens to the other.
Now learn this lesson from the fig tree: As soon as its twigs get tender and its leaves come out, you know that summer is near. *v.33* Even so, when you see all these things, you know that it is near, right at the door. I tell you the truth, this generation will certainly not pass away until all these things have happened. *v.35* Heaven and earth will pass away, but my words will never pass away.



*The Day and Hour Unknown*​*Matthew Chapter 24: 36 - 51*​ 
No one knows about that day or hour, not even the angels in heaven, nor the Son, but only the Father. *v.37* As it was in the days of Noah, so it will be at the coming of the Son of Man. For in the days before the flood, people were eating and drinking, marrying and giving in marriage, up to the day Noah entered the ark; *v.39* and they knew noting about what would happen until the flood came and took them all away. That is how it will be at the coming of the Son of Man. Two men will be in the field; one will be taken and the other one left. *v.41* Two women will be grinding with a hand mill; one will be taken and the other left.
Therefore keep watch, because you do not know on what day your Lord will come. *v.43* But understand this: If the owner of the house had known at what time of night the thief was coking, he would have kept watch ad would not have let his house be broken into. So you also must be ready, because the Son of Man will come at an hour when you do not expect him.
*v.45* Who then is the faithful and wise servant, whom the master has put in charge of the servants in his household to give them their food at the proper time? It will be good for that servant whose master finds him doing so when he returns. *v.47* I tell you the truth, he will put him in charge of all his possessions. But suppose that servant is wicked and says to himself, My master is staying away a ling time, *v.49* and he then begins to beat his fellow servants and to eat and drink with drunkards. The master of that servant will come on a day when he does not expect him and at an hour he is not aware of. *v.51* He will cut him to pieces and assign him a place with the hypocrites, where there will be weeping and gnashing of teeth. 



*The Coming of the Kingdom of God*
*Luke 17:20-37*​​* v.20* Once having been asked by the Pharisees when the kingdom of God would come, Jesus replied,The kingdom of God does not come with your careful observation, *v.21* nor will people say, Here it is or there it is, because the kingdom of God is within you.
Then he said to his disciples, The time is coming when you will long to see one of the days of the Son of Man, but you will not see it. *v.23* Men will tell you, there he is! Do not go running off after them. For the Son of Man in his day will be like the lightning, which flashes and lights up the sky from one end to the other. * v.25* But first, he must suffer many things and be rejected by his generation.
Just as it was in the days of Noah, so also will it be in the days of the Son of Man. 
*v.27* People were eating; drinking, marrying and being given in marriage up to the day Noah entered the ark. Then the flood came and destroyed them all. 
It was the same in the days of Lot. People were eating and drinking, buying and selling, planting and building.* v.29 *But the day Lot left Sodom, fire and sulfur rained down from heaven and destroyed them all. 
It will be just like this on the day the Son of Man is revealed. *v.31* On that day, no one who is on the roof of his house, with his goods inside, should go down to get them. Likewise, no one in the fields should go back for anything. Remember Lots wife! 
*v.33* Whoever tries to keep his life will lose it, and whoever loses his night two people will be in one bed; one will be taken and the other left. *v.35* Two women will be grinding grain together; one will be taken and the other left.
*v.37* Where, Lord? They asked.
He replied, Where there is a dead body, there the vultures will gather.


----------



## wannabe grower (Sep 24, 2008)

Wait, wait!! I see L. Ron Hubbard coming back from the dead. OMG and Xenu is with him!! Surely the Scientologists had it right from the start. We were all bred from alien DNA and placed on this planet for protection. Tom Cruise Protect me!!!!


----------



## NeoAnarchist (Sep 24, 2008)

lol i had to read all that, and it kinda repeated itself, but thats just saying dont trust the fake prophets. im talkin about this planet that is coming this way, going to pass between the earth and the sun and is spos to cause our earth to stop rotation for a week, and the poles will shift causing dramatic temperature changes and natural disasters. you can see it on the biggest telescope in the world, or wait til next year when you can see it in the sky, it will be very noticable im sure.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 24, 2008)

So "prophet" is posting stuff about not trusting fake prophets.  Holy shit, now that is an oxymoron. 

Did you know that Venus rotates the opposite direction of the rest of the planets? Makes you wonder what made it reverse? 




NeoAnarchist said:


> lol i had to read all that, and it kinda repeated itself, but thats just saying dont trust the fake prophets. im talkin about this planet that is coming this way, going to pass between the earth and the sun and is spos to cause our earth to stop rotation for a week, and the poles will shift causing dramatic temperature changes and natural disasters. you can see it on the biggest telescope in the world, or wait til next year when you can see it in the sky, it will be very noticable im sure.


 




*Hmmm....* The Mayan's, Egyptians, Zulu, Hindu, Incas, Aztecs, Dogon (Africa), Cherokee, Pueblo, Tibetan's bla bla bla.. all have the same calander target year! We can safely take "coincindence" off the table.

http://churchofcriticalthinking.org/planetx.html


----------



## CannaPanda (Sep 24, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I don't think the mayan's themselves could fly, but I never said someone couldn't have come here. Did you read the stuff about the dogon? Their legend tells of a creature from outerspace that came here and taught them how to survive. It's a long thing. Read about them. it's interesting.


 OMG.. you were just insulting me days ago about 'aliens dropping me off' and how great evolution is.. and now your trying to summarize the popol vuh... you really piss me off... im sorry to say... maybe next time read some shit before you get on your high 'evolution' horse...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 24, 2008)

well you were the one saying that the mayans were flying around the world. 

I never insulted you either. I can debate without name calling and sending nasty PM's, you were the one that was on the playground tactic bandwagon.


And we did evolve.


----------



## THseaman (Sep 24, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Well, you want to be so smart about it but Apollo was a Greek god, not a Mayan god. So each time you use the name of a Greek god you are looking like an ass.
> 
> As with all Myths about Gods and Goddesses - Mayan creational mythology discuss connections with being from other realms who came to Earth to seed the planet. Many people connect the story of the Popol Vuh with a story of extraterrestrial Gods who came to earth and made man in their own image. When they first created man, he was perfect, living as long as the gods and having all of their abilities. Fearing their 'creation', the gods destroyed them. In the next evolution, a lower form of entity was created, 'human', as he exists today. Within Mayan culture they have legends of visiting Gods from outer space. As in all creational myths, religions, and prophecies, the gods promise to return one day


I'm just having some fun. I think all of the "god" theories are silly, greek, mayan, christian or otherwise. 

And, I can never look like more of an ass than somebody who publicly claims the sky is falling.


----------



## CannaPanda (Sep 24, 2008)

Playground tactic bandwagon?... um ok... well check this out.. you did insult me, many a times.( I had too. but nothing i feel as hypocritical as you are typing).. read back in the thread if the weed got your memory ATM... you were saying something along the line of people flying from outside earth is the dumbest thing youve ever heard of.. and now you are telling me and others the SAME thing you were criticizing.

evolution is inevitable through time, such as a plants' and trees' growth... it is a vague comment (i feel like im repeating myself... which i am) but in my opinion.. evolution can be positive or negative.. and in the last 2000 i believe that our evolution has gotten offtrack..
2012 is not a time of doomsday to me, it is nothing but an ultimate turningpoint.. such as yesterday being the equinox, from summer to winter, it will be a solar equinox from the suns power and brightness.. but who knows how crazy our lives will be, come the time of december 2012..i see nothing positive.. but life really is what we make it.. Everything and everyone control everything and everyones destiny.. until we all can see that we are one. 2012 will be a doomsday for many..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 25, 2008)

Saying that the actual Mayans themselves invented space travel is stupid, that's what I said. Back in the time of the Mayans no being that was from this earth was flying. I never once said that beings from OTHER planets couldn't fly. 

You said MAYAN ASTRONAUTS. That is very specific. I said, NO that the MAYANS DIDN'T INVENTED SPACE TRAVEL. Are you following me? 

I also never called your any names. You however accused me of having PMS because of course if you feel threatened by a woman having higher intelligence than you then she must be a fat lesbian bitch with pms who has never had a good dick. Right? 

I also still don't think people from this earth at that time were traveling in space. If you had better reading comprehension you would have noticed I said the Dogon believe that a being from another world came here and taught them how to survive. That implies that to Dogon didn't go anywhere, they didn't travel in space. That also implies that they were already here, having evolved but were struggling to survive. 

you fail AGAIN.


----------



## omegafarmer (Sep 25, 2008)

*Velikovsky's book "world in collision" covers this topic but he had a different source for the chaos but i think nebiru was the cause.
*

*
*

*
[SIZE=+1]Selections from Immanuel Velikovsky's Worlds in Collision (1950)[/SIZE] *



*[SIZE=+1]' The astronomers and the geologists whose concern is all this .. should judge of the causes
which could effect the derangement of the day and could cover the earth with tenebrosity,'
[/SIZE]*wrote a clergyman who spent many years in Mexico and in the libraries of the Old World which
store ancient manuscripts of the Mayas and works of early Indian and Spanish authors about them.
[Immanuel Velikovsky, _Worlds in Collision_, 1950]. 
 1.The aborigines of British North Borneo, even today, declare that the sky was originally low, and that six suns perished, and at present the world is illuminated by the seventh sun. [ _Worlds in Collision_, p.52 ]

2. And he said in the sight of Israel. Sun, stand thou still upon Gibeon; and thou, Moon, in the valley of Ajalon. And the sun stood still, and the moon stayed, until the people had avenged themselves upon their enemies. So the sun stood still in the midst of the heaven, and hasted not to go down about a whole day (Joshua 10: 12-13). [ _Worlds in Collision_, p.55 ] 

3. The quotation in the Bible from the Book of Jasher is laconic and may give the impression that the phenomenon of the motionless sun and moon was local, seen only in Palestine between the valleys of Ajalon and Gibeon. But the cosmic character of the prodigy is pictured in a thanksgiving prayer ascribed to Joshua: 'Sun and moon stood still in heaven.' [ _Worlds in Collision_, p.59 ] 

4. In the Mexican annals it is stated that the world was deprived of light and the sun did not reappear for a fourfold night. [ _Worlds in Collision_, 1950:62 ] 

5. Sahagun, the Spanish savant who came to America a generation after Columbus and gathered the traditions of the aborigines, wrote that at the time of one cosmic catastrophe the sun rose only a little way over the horizon and remained there without moving; the moon also stood still. [ _Worlds in Collision_, p.62 ] 

6. In the manuscripts of Avila and Molina, who collected the traditions of the Indians of the New World, it is related that the sun did not appear for five days, a cosmic collision of stars preceded the cataclysm; people and animals tried to escape to mountain caves. 'Scarcely had they reached there, when the sea, breaking out of bounds following a terrifying shock, began the rise of the pacific coast. But as the sea rose, filling the valleys and the plains around, the mountain of Ancasmarca rose too, like a ship on the waves. During the five days that this cataclysm lasted, the sun did not show its face and the earth remained in darkness.' [ _Worlds in Collision_, p.76 ] 

7. According to the Lapland cosmogonic story ...the angry God spoke, 'I shall reverse the world, I shall bid the rivers flow upward; I shall cause the sea to gather itself up into a towering wall which I shall hurl upon your wicked earth-children, and thus destroy them and all life. ...(Jubmel) with one strong upheaval, made the earth-lands all turn over.' [ _Worlds in Collision_, p.88 ] 

8. The Finns tell in their _Kalevala_ that the support of the sky gave way and a spark of fire kindled a new sun and a new moon. [ _Worlds in Collision_, p.103 ] 

9. The tradition of the Cashina, the aborigines of western Brazil, is narrated as follows; 'the lightnings flashed and the thunders roared terribly and all were afraid. Then the heaven burst and the fragments fell down and killed everything and everybody. Heaven and earth changed places. Nothing that had life was left upon the earth.' [ _Worlds in Collision_, p.104 ]

10. According to the legends of the New World, the profile of the land changed in a catastrophe, new valleys were formed, mountain ridges were torn apart, new gulfs were cut out, ancient heights were overturned and new ones sprang up. The few survivors of the ruined world were enveloped in darkness, 'the sun in some way did not exist.' [ _Worlds in Collision_, p.106 ] 

11. CHINA: At the time of the miracle is said to have happened that the sun during a span of ten days did not set, the forests were ignited, and a multitude of abominable vermin was brought forth.'In the lifetime of Yao [Yahou] the sun did not set for full ten days and the entire land was flooded.' [ _Worlds in Collision_, p.114 ] 

12. Thereupon Yaou [Yahou] commanded Hi and Ho, in reverent accordance with the wide heavens, to calculate and delineate the movements and the appearances of the sun, the moon, the stars, and the zodiacal spaces; and to deliver respectfully the seasons to the people. [ _Worlds in Collision_, p.116 ] 

13. Herodotus: 'No reversal of sunrise and sunset takes place in a Sothis period.' [ _Worlds in Collision_, p.118 ] 

14. Pomponius Mela, a Latin author of the first century. wrote: 'The Egyptians pride themselves on being the most ancient people in the world. In their authentic annals...one may read that since they have been in existence, the course of the stars has changed direction four times, and the sun has set twice in the part of the sky where it rises today.' [ _Worlds in Collision_, p.119 ] 

15. The Magical Papyrus Harris speaks of a cosmic upheaval of fire and water when 'the south becomes north, and the earth turns over.' [ _Worlds in Collision_, p.120 ] 

16. In the Papyrus Ipuwer it is similarly stated that 'the land turns round [over] as does a potter's wheel,' and 'Earth turns upside down.' [ _Worlds in Collision_, p.121 ] 

17. In the Ermitage Papyrus [Leningrad, 1116b recto] also, reference is made to a catastrophe that turned the 'land upside down; happens that which never (yet) had happened.' It is assumed at that time- in the second millenium-people were not aware of the daily rotation of the earth, and believed that the firmament with its luminaries turned around earth; therefore the expression, 'the earth turned over,' does not refer to the daily rotation of the globe. Nor do these descriptions in the papyri of Leiden and Leningrad leave room for figurative explanation of the sentence, especially if we consider the text of the Papyrus Harris-the turning over of earth is accompanied by the interchange of the south and north poles. [ _Worlds in Collision_, p.121 ] 
18. Harakhte is the Egyptian name for the western sun. As there is but one sun in the sky, it is supposed that Harakhte means the sun at its setting. But why should the sun at its setting be regarded as a deity different from the morning sun? The identity of the rising and the setting sun is seen by everyone. The inscriptions do not leave any room for misunderstanding: 'Harakhte, he riseth in the west.' " [ _Worlds in Collision_, p.121 ] 
19. The texts found in the pyramids say that the luminary 'ceased to live in the occident, and shines, a new one, in the orient.' After the reversal of direction, whenever it may have occurred, the words 'west' and 'east' were no longer synonyms, and it is necessary to clarify references by adding: 'the west which is at the sun-setting.' It was not mere tautology, as the translator of this text thought.[ _Worlds in Collision_, p.120 ] 
20. In the tomb of Senmut, the architect of Queen Hatshepsut, a panel on the ceiling shows the celestial sphere with 'a reversed orientation' or the southern sky. The end of the Middle Kingdom antedated the time of Queen Hatshepsut by several centuries. The astronomical ceiling presenting a reversed orientation must have been a venerated chart, made obsolete a number of centuries earlier. 'A characteristic feature of the Senmut ceiling is the astronomically objectionable orientation of the souther panel,' The center of this panel is occupied by the Orion-Sirius group, in which Orion appears west of Sirius instead of east. 'The orientating of the souther panel is such that a person in the tomb looking at it has to lift his head and face north, not south.' 'With the reversed orientation of the south panel, Orion, the most conspicuous constellation of the southern sky, appeared to be moving eastward, i.e., in the wrong direction.' [ _Worlds in Collision_, p.120 ] 
21. The real meaning of 'the irrational orientation of the southern panel' and the 'reversed position of Orion' appears to be this: the southern panel shows the sky of Egypt as it was before the celestial sphere interchanged north and south, east and west. The northern panel shows the sky of Egypt as it was on some night of the year in the time of Senmut.[ _Worlds in Collision_, p.120 ] 
22. Plato wrote in his dialogue, The Statesman (Politicus): 'I mean the change in the rising and the setting of the sun and the other heavenly bodies, how in those times they used to set in the quarter where they now rise, and they used to rise where they now set..'[ _Worlds in Collision_, p.122 ] 

23. According to a short fragment of a historical drama by Sophocles (Atreus), the sun rises in the east only since its course was reversed. 'Zeus ... changed the course of the sun, causing it to rise in the east and not in the west.'"[ _Worlds in Collision_, p.122 ] 
24. Seneca knew more than his older contemporary Strabo. In his drama _Thyestes_, he gave a powerful description of what happened when the sun turned backward in the morning sky, which reveals much profound knowledge of natural phenomena. When the sun reversed its course and blotted out the day in mid-Olympus (noon), and the sinking sun beheld Aurora, the people, smitten with fear, asked: 'Have we of all mankind been deemed deserving that heaven, its poles uptorn, should overwhelm us" In our time has the last day come?' [ _Worlds in Collision_, p.123 ] 
25. Caius Julius Solinus, a Latin author of the third century of the present era, wrote of the people living on the southern borders of Egypt: 'The inhabitants of this country say that they have it from their ancestors that the sun now sets where it formerly rose,' [ _Worlds in Collision_, p.124 ] 
26. In the Syrian city Ugarit (Ras Shamra) was found a poem dedicated to the planet-goddess Anat, who 'massacred the population of the Levant,' and who 'exchanged the two dawns and the positions of the stars.' [ _Worlds in Collision_, p.125 ] 
27. The reversal of east and west, if combined with the reversal of north and south, would turn the constellations of the north into constellations of the south, and show them in reversed order, as in the chart of the southern sky on the ceiling of Senmut's tomb. The stars of the north would become the stars of the south; this is what seems to be described by the Mexicans as the 'driving away of the four hundred southern stars.' [ _Worlds in Collision_, p.120 ] 
28. The Eskimos of Greenland told missionaries that in an ancient time the earth turned over and the people who lived then became antipodes. [ _Worlds in Collision_, p.126 ] 
29. In Tractate Sanhedrin of the Talmud it is said: 'Seven days before the deluge, the Holy One changed the primeval order and the sun rose in the west and set in the east. [ _Worlds in Collision_, p.126 ] 
30. Hai Gaon, the rabbinical authority who flourished between 939 and 1038, in his _Responses_ refers to cosmic changes in which the sun rose in the west and set in the east. [ _Worlds in Collision_, p.126 ] 
31. In Voluspa (Poetic Edda) of the Icelanders we read: 


'No knowledge she [the sun] had where 
her home should be,
The moon knew not what was his,
The stars knew not where their stations were.'
Then the gods set order among the heavenly bodies
[ _Worlds in Collision_, p.130 ] 
 32. The Aztecs related: 'There had been no sun in existence for many years ..[The Chiefs] began to peer through the gloom in all directions for the expected sight, and to make bets as to what part of heaven [the sun] should first appear ... but when the sun rose, they were all proved wrong, for not one of them had fixed upon the east.'" [ _Worlds in Collision_, p.131 ] 
33. Similarly the Mayan legend tells that 'it was not known from where the new sun would appear.' 'They looked in al directions, but they were unable to say where the sun would rise. Some thought it might take place in the north and their glances were turned in that direction. Others thought it would be in the south. Actually, their guess included all directions because dawn shone all around. Some, however, fixed their attention of the orient, and maintained that the sun would come from there. It was their opinion that proved to be correct. [ _Worlds in Collision_, p.131 ] 
34. On the Andaman Islands the natives are afraid that a natural catastrophe will cause the world to turn over. [ _Worlds in Collision_, p.132 ] 
35. In Greenland also the Eskimos fear that the earth will turn over. [ _Worlds in Collision_, p.132 ] 
36. "In Menin (Flanders) the peasants say, on seeing a comet: 'The sky is going to fall; the earth is turning over!'" [ _Worlds in Collision_, p.132 ] 
37. The Egyptian papyrus known as Papyrus Anastasi IV contains a complaint about gloom and the absence of solar light; it also say also: 'The winter is come as (instead of) summer, the months are reversed and the hours disordered. [ _Worlds in Collision_, p.132 ] 
38. 'The breath of heaven is out of harmony.... The four seasons do not observe their proper times,' we read in the _Texts of Taoism_." [ _Worlds in Collision_, p.132 ] 
39. In the historical memoirs of Se-Ma Ts'ien, as in the annals of the Shu King (already quoted) it is said that Emperor Yahou sent astronomers to the Valley of Obscurity and to the Sombre Residence to observe the new movements of the sun and the moon and the zyzygies or the orbital points of the conjunctions, also to 'investigate and inform the people of the order of the seasons.'" [ _Worlds in Collision_, p.133 ] 
40. It is also said that Yahou introduced a calendar reform: he brought the seasons into accord with the observations; he did the same with the months; and he 'corrected the days.' [ _Worlds in Collision_, p.120 ] 
41. 'The astronomers and the geologists whose concern is all this ... should judge of the causes which could effect the derangement of the day and could cover the earth with tenebrosity,' wrote a clergyman who spent many years in Mexico and in the libraries of the Old World which store ancient manuscripts of the Mayas and works of early Indian and Spanish authors about them. [ _Worlds in Collision_, p.134 ]

42. The calendar had to be adjusted anew. The astronomical values of the year and the day could not be the same before and after an upheaval in which, as the quoted Papyrus Anastasi IV says, the months were reversed and the 'hours disordered.'" [ _Worlds in Collision_, p.135 ] 

43. The fact I hope to establish is that from the fifteenth century to the eighth century before the present era the astronomical year was equal to 360 days; neither before the fifteenth century, nor after the eighth century was the year of this length." [ _Worlds in Collision_, p.136 ] 
44. In the so-called Manuscript Quiche it is also narrated that there was 'little light on the surface of the earth .. the faces of the sun and the moon were covered with clouds.'" [ _Worlds in Collision_, p.140 ] 
45. In the Ermitage Papyrus in Leningrad (previously mentioned) there are lamentations about a terrible catastrophe, when heaven and earth turned upside down ("I show thee the land upside down: it happed that which never had happened'). After this catastrophe, darkness covered the earth: 'The is veiled and shines not in the sight of men. None can live when the sun is veiled by clouds. ..None knoweth that midday is there; the shadow is not discerned .. Not dazzled is the sight when he [the sun] is beheld; he is in the sky like the moon.'" [ _Worlds in Collision_, p.140 ] 
46. In the Papyrus Anastasi IV the years of misery are described, and it is said" 'The sun, it hath come to pass that it riseth not.'" [ _Worlds in Collision_, p.140 ] 
47. In the Kalevala, the Finnish epos which 'dates back to an enormous antiquity,' the time the sun and moon disappeared from the sky, and dreaded shadows covered it, is described in these words: 


'Even birds grew sick and perished,
men and maidens, faint and famished,
perished in the cold and darkness,
from the absence of sunshine..
from the absence of moonlight...
But the wise men of the Northland
could not know the dawn of morning,
for the moon shines not in season
nor appears the sun at midday,
from their stations in the sky-vault.'
[ _Worlds in Collision_, p.143 ] 
 48. The Greeks as well as the Carians and other peoples on the shores of the Aegean Sea told of a time when the sun was driven off its course and disappeared for an entire day,..." [ _Worlds in Collision_, p.153 ] 
49. The disturbance in the movement of the sun was followed by a period as long as a day, when the sun did not appear at all. Ovid continues: 'If we are to believe the report, one whole day went without the sun. But the burning world gave light.'" [ _Worlds in Collision_, p.155 ] 
50. Plato recorded the story heard two generations before from Solon, the wise ruler of Athens. '..the story, as it is told, has the fashion of a legend, but the truth of it lies in the occurrence of a shifting of the bodies in the heavens which move around the earth, and a destruction of the things on the earth by a fierce fire, which recurs at long intervals.' [ _Worlds in Collision_, p.155-6 ] 
51. "Thyestes and his brother Atreus were .. Argive Tyrants. Living in the eighth century, they must have witnessed the cosmic catastrophes of the days of Isaiah. Greek tradition persists that a cosmic catastrophe occurred in the time of these tyrants: the sun changed its course and the night came before its proper time." [ _Worlds in Collision_, p.223 ] 
52. Seneca describes the change of position of each constellation-the Ram, the Bull, the Twins, the Lion, the Virgin, the Scales, the Scorpion, the Goat, and the Wain (the Great Bear) 'And the Wain, which was never bathed in the sea, shall be plunged beneath the all-engulfing waves.' 
53. A commentator who wondered about this description of the position of the Great Bear wrote: There was no mythological reason why the Wain-otherwise known as the Great Bear-should not be bathed in the Ocean.' But Seneca said precisely this strange thing: the Great Bear-or one of its stars-never set beneath the horizon, and thus the polar star was among its stars during the age that came to an end in the time of the Argive tyrants. Seneca also says explicitly that the poles were torn up in this cataclysm" [ _Worlds in Collision_, p.225 ] 
54. In the tale of the southern Ute Indians, the cottontail is the animal that is connected with the disruption of the movement of the sun." ..."There is one instance more in the Indian story of the sun being impeded on its path and the ensuing world conflagation. Before the catastrophe, 'the sun used to go round close to the ground.' the purpose of the attack on the sun was to make 'the sun shine a little longer: the days were too short.' After the catastrophe 'the days became longer.'" [ _Worlds in Collision_, p.315 ] 
55. According to Seneca the Great Bear had been the polar constellation. After a cosmic upheaval shifted the sky, a star of the Little Bear became the polar star. 
Hindu astronomical tablets composed by the Brahmans in the first half of the millennium before the present era shows a uniform deviation from the expected position of the stars at the time the observations were made (the precession of the equinoxes being taken into consideration). Modern scholars wondered at this, in their opinion inexplicable error. In view of the geometrical methods employed by Hindu astronomy and its detailed method of calculation, a mistake in observation equal to even a fraction of a degree would be difficult to account for. In _Jaiminiya-Upanisad-Brahmana _it is written that the center of the sky, or the point around which the firmament revolves, is the Great Bear. This is the same statement we found in _Thyestes_ of the Seneca. [_Worlds in Collision_, p.317 ] 
56. The day on which the shortest shadow is cast at noon is the day of the summer solstice; the longest shadow at noon is cast on the day of the winter solstice. The method of determining the seasons by measuring the length of the shadows was applied in ancient china, as well as in other countries." "We possess the Chinese records of the longest and shortest shadows at noontime. These records are attributed to -1100. 'But the shortest and longest shadows recorded do not really represent the true lengths at present.' The old Chinese charts record the longest day with a duration which does not represent the various geographical latitudes of their observatories,' and therefore the figures are supposed to have been those of Babylonia, borrowed by ancient Chinese, a rather unusual conjecture. [ _Worlds in Collision_, p.318 ] 
57. {Kugler, SSB,I,226-227}. "The length of the longest day in a year depends on the latitude, or the distance from the pole, and is different at different places. Gnomons or sundials can be built with great precision. The Babylonian astronomical tablets of the eighth century provide exact data, according to which the longest day at Babylon was equal to 14 hours, 24 minutes, whereas the modern determination is 14 hours 10 minutes and 54 seconds." 'the difference between the two figures is too great to be attributable to refraction, which makes the sun still visible over the horizon after it has set. Thus, the greater length of the day corresponds to latitude 34 degrees 57 minutes, and points to a place 2 1/2 degrees further to the north; we stand therefore before a strange riddle [_vor einem merkwurdgien Ratsel_.]. One tries to decide: either the tablets of System II do not originate from Babylon [though referring to Babylon] or this city actually was situated far [farther] to the north, about 35away from the equator." [Kugler, _Die babylonische Mondrechnung: Zwei Systeme der Chaldäer über den Lauf des Mondes und der Sonne_ (1900), p.80] 
58. Claudius Ptolemy, who in his Almagest, made computations for contemporaneous and ancient Babylon, arrived at two different estimates of the longest day at that city, and consequently of the latitude at which it was located. One of his estimates being practically of the present-day value, the other coinciding with the figure of the ancient Babylonian tables, 14 hours, 24 minutes." [ _Worlds in Collision_, p.319 ] The Arabian medieval scholar Arzachel computed from ancient codices that in more ancient times Babylon was situated at a latitude of 35 degrees 0 minutes from the equator, while in later times it was situated more to the south. Johannes Kepler drew attention to this calculation of Arzachel and to the fact that between ancient and modern Babylon there was thus a difference in latitude." 
59. "Thus Ptolemy and likewise Arzachel, computed that in historical times Babylon was situated at latitude 35. Modern scholars arrived at identical results on the basis of ancient Babylonian computations. 'This much, therefore, is certain: our tables [System II, and I also], and the astronomers mentioned as well, point to a place about 35 north latitude. Is it possible that they were mistaken by 2 to 21/2 degrees ? This is scarcely possible.'" {Kugler, _ibid_., p.81.} 
60. Some of the classic authors knew that the earth had changed its position and had turned towards the south; not all of them, however, were aware of the real cause of this perturbation. Diogenes Laertius repeated the teaching of Leucippus: 'The earth bent or inclined towards the south because the northern regions grew rigid and inflexible by the snowy and cold weather which ensued thereon.' The same idea is found in Plutarch, who quoted the teaching of Democritus: 'The northern regions were ill temperate, but the southern were well; whereby the latter becoming fruitful, waxed greater, and by an overweight preponderated and inclined to the whole that way.' Empedocles, quoted by Plutarch, taught that the north was bent from its former position, whereupon the northern regions were elevated and the southern depressed. Anaxagoras taught that the pole received a turn and that the world became inclined toward the south."[_Worlds in Collision,_ p.320] 
SOURCE: Velikovsky, Immanuel. _Worlds in Collision_, Simon & Shuster, New York, 1977. First Printed in 1950.


----------



## omegafarmer (Sep 25, 2008)

as far as the natives long ago flying, I saw a show about the Nazca Lines* and that the natives weaved a fabric so tight it could hold are, and still do today and they used that to make hot air balloons so they could get a birds eye view to make those big drawings. so they were flying back then and they have tested this fabric out and made hot air balloons out of it and flew these things
*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 25, 2008)

Flying within the atmosphere maybe, but as astronauts, no. 




omegafarmer said:


> as far as the natives long ago flying, I saw a show about the Nazca Lines* and that the natives weaved a fabric so tight it could hold are, and still do today and they used that to make hot air balloons so they could get a birds eye view to make those big drawings. so they were flying back then and they have tested this fabric out and made hot air balloons out of it and flew these things*


----------



## cleatis (Sep 25, 2008)

So two things. 

1) who gives a fuck if the world is going to end I mean really? We're all going to die someday anyhow right? Plus, if the world is going to grind to a halt it isn't going to be anything we can control. and If we can't do anything about it, why bother to worry? all it's going to do is bum you out and raise your blood pressure. 

2) while the Mayans were advanced for their time, there are a few things to keep in mind. When the Spanish came through back in the day, they destroyed a lot of the Mayan books and star charts because they were "blaspheme" and not christian (Imagine that, christians from back them really hated astronomers I guess). So in short we don't know how much they knew because we don't know what was burned in the name of "protecting the true religion from the hands of Satan"

Plus, from what we do know that they did know (what we gathered from their existing books) they still thought that the stars were stuck in the sky, they didn't really understand the concept of space and stars being at various distances so on and so forth. So If we are to base the whole 2012 thing on Mayan ideas, we must look at the foundation of these ideas and that is that we don't know even a fraction of what they had to say, and what we do know about them, they had a very fundamental flaw in their astronomy.


----------



## ImarriedMARY (Sep 25, 2008)

who cares what happens enjoy life for the now it's the present and i know i'm not going to be hiding in a corner if the world comes to an end if that's what happens that's what was meant to be


----------



## CannaPanda (Sep 25, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Saying that the actual Mayans themselves invented space travel is stupid, that's what I said. Back in the time of the Mayans no being that was from this earth was flying. I never once said that beings from OTHER planets couldn't fly.
> 
> You said MAYAN ASTRONAUTS. That is very specific. I said, NO that the MAYANS DIDN'T INVENTED SPACE TRAVEL. Are you following me?
> 
> ...


I Never said that the Mayans invented space travel... there is just a theory of them having the ability to... you're VERY good at twisting everyones words.. and im sure many people on here can vouch for that..

I read back on the thread and read nothing of mine about you having PMS..so whats the rant about not having 'good dick' for? but im sure if its on your mind so much, all your rant is probably true... you show no light of intelligence on the subject whatsoever, if you did, then i would be glad to admit so..in the physical, im sure men totally avoid you due to the fact, that you tell them that you're more intelligent than them (and basically showing them, that you wear the pants in the relationship)unless the guys a tool... go get some weed would ya? it would totally calm you down.. 

heres a thought that would tie in.. maybe there was intercontinental travel which could spread information.. then again, I guess putting 2 and 2 together for you is a difficult task..


----------



## Gravtronics (Sep 25, 2008)

if anything goes down 2012 it will have to do with our loving government and their special interests. just like everything else that ever happens. so lets all give a nice  for the nwo.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 25, 2008)

I read back through too and you are the one (cannapanda) who uses the quotes and changes what the origional person said. You are still throwing a fit because you did that shit and your post got deleted. That's why you can't read the shit you said, because you were lying and the Mods agreed. 




CannaPanda said:


> altho it was deleted... it was a valid view to me. so w/e... ur entitled to my opinion. and mine gets deleted lol... internet never promised 2 have fairness i guess.. but u know what i posted was true.


 


You didn't only PM me with shit talk there is a post from someone else that says "I don't understand the PM that cannapanda sent me". Hhmmmm



el shaggy said:


> I don't understand the PM CannaPanda sent me, ....


 
So if the Mayan's had the ability to build a craft that could fly not only out of the earths atmosphere but back into it, with people on board and they weren't burnt to a crisp, where is the evidence? Where are the mayans spaceship and space suits. 

I do believe that they studied the stars. Maybe someone from another planet stopped in even, but the mayans themselve didn't have the technology to venture into space.


----------



## CannaPanda (Sep 25, 2008)

youre retarded...plain and simple... theres no post showing i changed any quotes... so why say so?. and i dont remember PMing him and cleared that up.. your so off topic its embarassing...why must you be told so many things more than once? you show no qualities of intelligence, so stop acting like you do...
they dont have to go into space to prove what im saying.. that they had abilities for intercontinental travel..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 25, 2008)

I put your post right there where you are complaining that yours got deleted, yes it's embarrassing to you because you are caught in a lie. Just because you don't remember doing it doesn't mean you didn't do it. 

I also noticed that after your post was deleted that day you've went back and changed what you said in the posts before that one. And don't say you didn't because you did and it says when it was edited right on the post. 

I don't know why you have to lie so much but you should be ashamed. 




misshestermoffitt said:


> You can't change the quote to make it look like I said shit that I didn't say !


 (post number 103 on this thread) 






CannaPanda said:


> altho it was deleted... it was a valid view to me. so w/e... ur entitled to my opinion. and mine gets deleted lol... internet never promised 2 have fairness i guess.. but u know what i posted was true.


 (post number 104 on this thread)


----------



## CannaPanda (Sep 25, 2008)

So off topic.. it should be deleted.. how about you argue about something else...like the points i had made, because if you go back that far, you were saying alen contact was a stupid concept..
oh btw.. i do remember posting it.. but as far as you know and i know.. it still doesnt exist on the thread..just like the point your trying to make.. showing no proof of 'mayan space suits' gives away the ability for it to happen(when so much of their stuff was destroyed and burned in the first place, who knows what had been burned.and im sure the spanish werent keeping records of what was burned)... right?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 25, 2008)

So first you say didn't post that and now you say did. So you are caught in a lie yet are accusing me of being less than intelligent. Interesting. 

Maybe you should just no longer address me on any subject, you have after all completely discredited yourself publicly.


----------



## CannaPanda (Sep 25, 2008)

and the winner of biggest manipulator on RIU.. MissHesterMoffit!!! plz come up here and get ur award.. who do you have to thank for this great achievement?
I said theres not posting of it.. once again.. showing your ignorance... plz go smoke some plz and calm ur ass down..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 25, 2008)

So you can't read your own post that says that your post got deleted. Yet you call me retarded. No wonder you brag about being a thread killer. You post things and say others said them when they didn't. You send PMs and then say you didn't, then you accuse others of being stupid. 

Yes I agree you are the thread killer for sure, proud? 


Split personality much?


----------



## NeoAnarchist (Sep 25, 2008)

how about this....the mayans may have been contacted by another ognipitant being, and thats maybe how they were so advanced, BUT i seriously doubt that they had the ability nor the tools to construct such a spaceship. they were not metal makers, and had nothing of such advanced abilities of creating things of this nature. but i do know that we will never really know how they knew all of these things cuz we do not have records of this or nething like this happening.


----------



## CannaPanda (Sep 25, 2008)

i can read it.. thats why i said it in the way i did.. it shows no post of me misquoting you..why do you need 2 be told things more than once.. what PMs are you talking about? to another person maybe? which have been privately talked about? .. man.. u cant stay on one subject can you? espically one that only involves you?... 
yeah its a gift, because i have hope that ppl like you will stop posting after..
theres a line between extreme intelligence and split personality.. and my doctor hasnt diagnosed me with split personality.. so thx for the compliment.. i guess..

Good Point NeoA.. but as i learned in aviation classes.. not only metals can be used for flight....and the public will never know what the mayans could really do. all that i was taught in school is that they were not civilized and were shown the way of christianity which helped them (when in reality..I Know now they had won every fight at first (same with the aztecs later found) and were killed off by 'viruses' that they were not immune to.. so when the euros' came back with more people to fight they were weakened.)... oh how the public schools have lied to our children


----------



## NeoAnarchist (Sep 25, 2008)

panda, dont post my my threads nemore, if you are such a child that you have to give people negative reps for no reason, then i dont want u posting nething on my threads ever again


----------



## CannaPanda (Sep 25, 2008)

drugs r bad.. m kay.. accusations being flung around for no reason.. why would i say you have a good point then negative rep you...


----------



## SmokinHerbals (Sep 26, 2008)

I think we are moving into a new age of heightened consciousness where our 3rd eye pineal gland and our other dna strands are activated and we use 100% of our brains instead of 10%. But before that happens we are going to go through hell and back, i'm not quite sure if i believe in pole shift or planet x passing through the oort cloud and sending hundreds of asteroids toward earth, i try not to think negatively. But i think that this "new age" movement is a total scam and when the ashtar command federation of light reptilian douchebags come and instate this new NESARA law and proclaim their lord sananda "jesus" it will be a new world order, no longer run by the illuminati but by the evil celestial annunaki beings at the very top that controll them. I think that it ties in with the book of revelation and other ancient writings, and i have reason to believe that these "ascended lightmasters" are the army of the antichrist that the bible refers to.

does anyone have any information regarding the oort cloud or planet x? Im still a bit fuzzy on the subject.

There will be climate change, there will be "fallen angels", buy a gun, hopefully it kills em.


----------



## el shaggy (Sep 27, 2008)

well regardless of what happens at the end of that year our solar system will be aligned with the galactic center, and that just sounds so badass.

edit: I better start my Merkaba meditations to prepare my vehicle.


----------

